# Small/Med Cap USA Stock Picking



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Como continuación de lo que hemos visto de smallcaps/medcaps en HVEI dejo aquí una tabla con valores que pueden ser interesantes y los precios sobre los que se comentaron en su día. También meto un par de valores nuevos.
Así es más facil darle un poquito de seguimiento y saber como va funcionando. 
Garantizo mantenerlo actualizado hasta que me aburra o vea que no interesa a nadie en cuyo caso currar pa'ná es tontería.
Saludos

*Posiciones cerradas*
PLUG	30/01/14 $3,12 $6,36 103,85% Independent Power Producers 
FCEL	30/01/14 $1,42 $3,26 129,58%	Independent Power Producers 

*Posiciones abiertas*
DLIA	25/02/14 $0,97 $1,21 24,74%	Speciality Retail
MANH	14/04/14 $34,06 $39,62 16,32%	Software - Application
ATHM	05/03/14 $51,71 $43,39 -16,09%	Internet content & information
MGIC	08/02/14 $8,26 $8,49 2,78%	Software - Application
LUV	07/03/14 $23,12 $23,90 3,37%	Airlines
HII	04/03/14 $104,55 $103,86 -0,66%	Aerospace & Defence
DRYS	07/03/14 $4,02 $3,57 -11,19%	Shipping & Ports
HCI	04/03/14 $49,88 $38,16 -23,50%	Insurance - Property & Casualty
XXII	11/03/14 $5,90 $5,74 -2,71%	Biotechnology
TRN	11/03/14 $74,42 $72,58 -2,47%	Railroads
INO	11/03/14 $3,43 $3,51 2,42%	Biotechnology

*Rentabilidad media:* +17,42% 

PD: Calopez estírate y pon algo para que podamos meter tablas decentes que con esto no hay un Dios que se entere.


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Mar 2014)

Buena idea.
No estará mal indicar al sector al que se dedican. En baterías falta Ballard. ;-)
Mas que la plusvalía, la revalorización diaria, mensual o anual ¿¿??


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Buena idea.
> No estará mal indicar al sector al que se dedican. En baterías falta Ballard. ;-)
> Mas que la plusvalía, la revalorización diaria, mensual o anual ¿¿??



La idea es mantenerlo lo más sencillo posible. Mantener 10 - 12 empresas como mucho y la plusvalía / minusvalía que han generado desde que se cantaron.
Puedo meter otra tabla con valores que queráis añadir pero siempre y cuando os encarguéis de actualizarlas y pasármelas en el mismo formato para que las pegue directamente en el primer mensaje. 
También habría que limitarlo de alguna forma para hacerlo medio fumable...

Ná- vamos a ver como sigue la fiesta. Creo que tenemos una buena cartera small/med cap y que de aquí a unos meses van a dar muchas más alegrías


----------



## Don Pedro (7 Mar 2014)

Muy buena idea, gracias por la información.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Como continuación de lo que hemos visto de smallcaps/medcaps en HVEI dejo aquí una tabla con valores que pueden ser interesantes y los precios sobre los que se comentaron en su día. También meto un par de valores nuevos.
> Así es más facil darle un poquito de seguimiento y saber como va funcionando.
> Garantizo mantenerlo actualizado hasta que me aburra o vea que no interesa a nadie en cuyo caso currar pa'ná es tontería.
> Saludos
> ...




La verdad es que tiene buen olfato. Gracias por sus aportaciones.
Acabo de votar sus cinco estrellas.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (7 Mar 2014)

En qué se basa tu entusiasmo por DLIA?
Viendo la gráfica del último año no parece ser de las que van para arriba.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> En qué se basa tu entusiasmo por DLIA?
> Viendo la gráfica del último año no parece ser de las que van para arriba.



Básicamente la razón se llama Tracy Gardner que es una excelente gestora que está al frente de la compañía. Empezó como CEO de la empresa en Junio del año pasado y pronto deberemos ver los frutos de su gestión. 
Tracy Gardner viene de GAP donde ha hecho una labor muy buena considerándola en buena parte responsable del crecimiento que ha tenido la empresa en los últimos años.
DLIA es una empresa de muy baja capitalización y deberíamos marcarlo como inversión de riesgo pero con una potencial rentabilidad de 2 o 3 veces su valor actual en no mucho tiempo.

Te dejo algún artículo:
Shares of Delia's (DLIA) Are Poised To Triple

Este señor, Mark Gomes es el que me estuvo susurrando durante semanas que debía mantener PixelWorks en mi cartera y decidí ignorarle a finales de Enero y vender por $4 de nada...... Hoy, mes y pico después, está a $9 y en premarket tiene pinta de que quiere seguir la fiesta ya que ha hecho público un acuerdo con Apple.

Vamos que para mí es una opinión más que cualificada.


----------



## Tono (7 Mar 2014)

Te seguimos, no me atrevo de momento a trabajar en dólares, pero aprovecho para ir cogiendo el pulso al mercado usano.
Todo se andará, soy muy gacelón ante lo desconocido.


----------



## musgooo (7 Mar 2014)

Los valores de baterías Fuel Cells llevan un tiempo arrasando.

Valor - Rentabilidad últimos 5 días - Rentabilidad desde inicio del año
PLUG +45.54% +310.32%
FCEL +55.73 +112.06%
BLDP +41.90% +235.31%
ZBB +101.94% +133.71%

Esto es lo que ha subido la cotización. No son mis plusvalías. Ojalá, aunque tampoco me puedo quejar.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Te seguimos, no me atrevo de momento a trabajar en dólares, pero aprovecho para ir cogiendo el pulso al mercado usano.
> Todo se andará, soy muy gacelón ante lo desconocido.



Como poco esperemos poder aprender de errores e ir refinando la selección de valores. Luego si seguimos haciendo dinero pues mejor que mejor 
Sobre el mercado usano siendo realistas y dejando posibles prejuicios a un lado, no hay duda de que es EL MERCADO. Es donde se producen, se han producido y se producirán prácticamente todos los productos relevantes que conocemos o conoceremos (independientemente de que la fabricación física sea off-shore). En mi modesta opinión estar fuera de USA es perderse la inmensa mayoría de oportunidades de inversión potables que hay en el mundo.
Además ahora hay una situación de liquidez enorme y donde toda la platita que se "prestó" a las emergentes en los últimos años, está volviendo a paladas.
Nada.- que ya sabes que soy un poco pro-usano en terminos de inversión aunque tengan también sus defectos lógicamente.


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Mar 2014)

Lo sigo y vot por las 5 estrellas


----------



## Efraim (7 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> PD: Calopez estírate y pon algo para que podamos meter tablas decentes que con esto no hay un Dios que se entere.



También se puede hacer un portfolio en Gdrive que se actualice automáticamente y enlazarlo desde aquí.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Efraim dijo:


> También se puede hacer un portfolio en Gdrive que se actualice automáticamente y enlazarlo desde aquí.



OK. Lo miraré. Como es eso de que se actulice automáticamente? Cogiendo la info de algún servicio o algo así?


----------



## Efraim (7 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> OK. Lo miraré. Como es eso de que se actulice automáticamente? Cogiendo la info de algún servicio o algo así?



Estoy en el curro y tengo que atender un asunto. Esta tarde, si te parece bien, hago una hoja que se actualice automáticamente y la enlazo.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Efraim dijo:


> Estoy en el curro y tengo que atender un asunto. Esta tarde, si te parece bien, hago una hoja que se actualice automáticamente y la enlazo.



Sería genial!!! Muchísimas gracias!! 

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 14:45 ----------

No voy a decir nada porque lo gafamos pero.... :|


----------



## Chila (7 Mar 2014)

Es usted grande Robopoli.
Un valor a entrar si algun dia cotiza: SpaceX


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (7 Mar 2014)

Robopoli estoy dudando entre una o dos de estras tres: ATHM, NII y DLIA.
Cual ves mejor y con un crecimiento más sostenible para este año?

Imagino que todas tendrán sus pros y sus contras.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Robopoli estoy dudando entre una o dos de estras tres: ATHM, NII y DLIA.
> Cual ves mejor y con un crecimiento más sostenible para este año?
> 
> Imagino que todas tendrán sus pros y sus contras.



Hasta la fecha HII es como una escalera mecánica desde hace 3 años. No creo que vaya a a ser la madre de los pelotazos pero lleva un ritmo de crecimiento bueno y tiene el respaldo detrás de Tito Sam.
DLIA poco que añadir a lo que he contado.Quizás sea la más arriesgada de las 3 y la que tenga mayor volatilidad pero posibilidades de crecimiento muy altas.
ATHM salió a bolsa en el NYSE hace 3 - 4 meses y hay que ver el recorrido que lleva. Aquí como comentaba ayer depende mucho de las expectativas que tengas sobre el consumo chino para el año que viene. Si BMW dice que va a ser una año bueno para la ventas de coches en asia no seré yo quien lo discuta y ATHM vive de eso.
Quizás ATHM sea la versión más equilibrada de las tres teniendo en cuenta que son empresas en crecimiento claro...

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 15:26 ----------

Que vamos a tener hoy?? Conga, conguita o congaza???


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Mar 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Como va la cosa?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (7 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Como va la cosa?



Me sabe a poco darle un thanks.

En serio. Le debo una ronda de copazos.

En serio!!

Gracias


----------



## Don Pedro (7 Mar 2014)

Plug una pasada pero las Delias también llevan buen ritmo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (7 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Básicamente la razón se llama Tracy Gardner que es una excelente gestora que está al frente de la compañía. Empezó como CEO de la empresa en Junio del año pasado y pronto deberemos ver los frutos de su gestión.
> Tracy Gardner viene de GAP donde ha hecho una labor muy buena considerándola en buena parte responsable del crecimiento que ha tenido la empresa en los últimos años.
> DLIA es una empresa de muy baja capitalización y deberíamos marcarlo como inversión de riesgo pero con una potencial rentabilidad de 2 o 3 veces su valor actual en no mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...




Muy buena contribución, Mark Gomez es uno de los que sigo con mayor frecuencia, es el que cantó lo de HIMX también, tiene un tracking record impresionante.

Os recomiendo echar un vistazo a otro autor: supertrades
Ahí vais a ver en acción a un pump a dumper profesional. 

No lo digo para que le hagáis caso, sino que ojito con a quien le hacéis caso en seekingalpha porque hay mucho tío listo ahí metío.


----------



## Efraim (7 Mar 2014)

Aquí está el portfolio:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TvRac7DV-NaKxxkDkBhdgFY-84JUQ_6MA5jST1HgFYs/pubhtml#

Como puedes ver faltan datos para una de las acciones.

Si alguien quiere insertar cotizaciones en tiempo real en una hoja de google drive debe usar la función

=GoogleFinance(TICKER) 

Lo que yo hago es colocar en una columna los símbolos y, después, poner en el paréntesis las coordenadas con el símbolo correspondiente. 

Es un sistema realmente cojonudo para seguir tu cartera sin necesidad de entrar en el broker. 

Además también está la opción de pasar de una moneda a otra. Por ejemplo, para pasar una cantidad de dólares a euros: =GoogleFinance("CURRENCY:USDEUR")

Lo malo es que sólo vale para las acciones (y ETF) de la bolsa americana.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Efraim dijo:


> Aquí está el portfolio:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TvRac7DV-NaKxxkDkBhdgFY-84JUQ_6MA5jST1HgFYs/pubhtml#
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias Efraim!! Tiene una pinta estupenda. A ver si tengo acceso a un PC y le echo un ojo porque en el tablet se queda en loading.
Gracias de nuevo. Da gusto forear con foreros así


----------



## Geyperman (7 Mar 2014)

Robo una pregunta sabes sí desde el broker de ing se pueden comprar estos valores?


----------



## Robopoli (7 Mar 2014)

Geyperman dijo:


> Robo una pregunta sabes sí desde el broker de ing se pueden comprar estos valores?



Puffff ni idea pero si vas a operar en USA con más o menos frecuencia mira IB.
Los brokers nacionales meten unos palos de muy señor mío en el momento que sales de estra nuestra patria.


----------



## RuiKi84 (7 Mar 2014)

Me suscribo al hilo, le echare un vistazo este finde a los valores comentados por Robopoli.


----------



## Hannibal (8 Mar 2014)

Me suscribo al hilo y voto 5 estrellas; no suelo entrar a este subforo pero de vez en cuando hay perlas como ésta. ¡Robopoli crack! Eso sí, más te vale que PLug no baje el lunes lo que subió el viernes porque sino pediré tu cabeza  (es broma, obviamente).


----------



## Chila (9 Mar 2014)

Plug, resultados el 17 de marzo.
¿como seguiremos la semana?


----------



## Robopoli (9 Mar 2014)

Sobre Plug no se que deciros... Creo que todos llevamos unas buenas plusvis que nos deberían permitir estar dentro tranquilos y ver hasta donde llega. Yo de momento me quedo y que sea lo que tenga que ser pero creo que todavía podemos tener noticias positivas este año que la lleven más arriba.

Más... Tengo preparada otra entrada que creo que promete. NO es un PLUG ni nada que se le parezca pero quizás en 8 - 10 semanas podría dar entorno a un 15% - 20% de plusvalías en una inversión en principio bastante segura.
Una pista 







Tengo otras dos que quiero ver más tranquilamente pero son para un perfil mucho más agresivo. Sobre todo una de ellas que es tipo PRAN.

Mañana espero poder deciros más.

Saludos


----------



## paulistano (9 Mar 2014)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Chila (9 Mar 2014)

Yo tambien veo lo mismo en plug.
No paran de salir noticias positivas para todo el sector.
Por cierto, interesante articulo en la vanguardia hoy, sobre el aumento de ventaja de los USA en innovacion respecto a Asia y europa.

Como dice Robopoli, en USA se crea la mayoria de todo lo que usaremos en el futuro.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Dato anecdótico: Si la cartera de alguien fuera una réplica de las acciones que se han comentado en la primera página de este hilo, el viernes habría subido su cartera aprox. un 6%! En un día! Teniendo en cuenta que en lo que llevamos de 2014 el SP500 ha subido un 1,61% no está mal, no? 
Lógicamente esto no va a suceder todos los días y es posible que en algún momento nos toque expiar por nuestras plusvalías pero vamos a hacer porra: 
Que toca hoy ¿subida o bajada y pagar por nuestros pecados plusvicos de la semana pasada? ienso:


----------



## musgooo (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Dato anecdótico: Si la cartera de alguien fuera una réplica de las acciones que se han comentado en la primera página de este hilo, el viernes habría subido su cartera aprox. un 6%! En un día! Teniendo en cuenta que en lo que llevamos de 2014 el SP500 ha subido un 1,61% no está mal, no?
> Lógicamente esto no va a suceder todos los días y es posible que en algún momento nos toque expiar por nuestras plusvalías pero vamos a hacer porra:
> Que toca hoy ¿subida o bajada y pagar por nuestros pecados plusvicos de la semana pasada? ienso:



En el premarket están subiendo.

Hoy presenta resultados FCEL al finalizar la sesión. El jueves presenta PLUG creo que antes de la sesión.

Yo estoy con la mosca detrás de la oreja y vendí el viernes a última hora. Estos días si entro será para salir en la misma sesión.


----------



## Chila (10 Mar 2014)

Si los resultados son buenos, otro cohete hacia arriba.
A ver FCEL hoy.
Si son malos, igual nos vamos a los infiernos.

Parece un burbujón, pero...es una tecnología que mira hacia el fturo, no estamos hablando de un modelo agotado, sino de un modelo que justo empieza a caminar con pasos serios.
Además, Plug, sin deudas. 
PArece una apuesta muy segura.

A ver esos trenes, Robopoli, no tengo ni idea de por dónde vas.


----------



## musgooo (10 Mar 2014)

Mucho volumen en el premarket para lo pronto que es


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Mucho volumen en el premarket para lo pronto que es



También ten en cuenta que hoy abren una hora antes. No pinta mal pero con estos como digo siempre no se puede cantar victoria casi hasta el final de la sesión


----------



## kuroi (10 Mar 2014)

Tonto de mí yo tambien me sali el viernes de PLUG , ahora da vértigo entrar otra vez.....


doy las gracias otra vez a robopoli


----------



## musgooo (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> También ten en cuenta que hoy abren una hora antes. No pinta mal pero con estos como digo siempre no se puede cantar victoria casi hasta el final de la sesión



¿Una hora antes? Por? No me había enterado


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

kuroi dijo:


> Tonto de mí yo tambien me sali el viernes de PLUG , ahora da vértigo entrar otra vez.....
> 
> 
> doy las gracias otra vez a robopoli



Habrá más oportunidades! 
Muchas veces salir de un valor es tan dificil o más que entrar


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

Ufff igual me animo y entro en Dlia... después del fail del otro dia me está tentando, tengo una hora para pensarlo...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> ¿Una hora antes? Por? No me había enterado



Cambio de hora en la costa este.


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

Joder antes lo digo y antes cambia el pre de +3 a +8 asi no hay quen se anime...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ufff igual me animo y entro en Dlia... después del fail del otro dia me está tentando, tengo una hora para pensarlo...



Parece que no se ha agotado la subida y si vas a largo yo no me lo pensaba (a unos meses vista) pero aquí ya sabes que cada uno tiene que hacer sus cuentas. 
Cosas de la psicología humana con esta voy mucho más seguro que con otras con mucho más volumen y capitalización 

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 13:06 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Joder antes lo digo y antes cambia el pre de +3 a +8 asi no hay quen se anime...



jajajajaja! Te paso una lista para que te plantees una entrada a ver si tiene el mismo efecto?? 
Ten en cuenta que el volumen que lleva es muy bajo todavía. Parece que quiere decir que va a ir para arriba pero todavía es pronto. Se han movido solo 3.000 acciones.


----------



## Chila (10 Mar 2014)

El pre es el pre.
Calma.


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

Creo que voy a comprar 3000 dlias poquita cosa para ver como va el tema.
Voy a remirar las tarifas de ING a ver el rejonazo para ver si me animo del todo o no.


----------



## musgooo (10 Mar 2014)

¿El premarket donde lo veis?

Si entro a la página del premarket del nasdaq dice que está cerrado y si entras al premarket de cada valor si que te muestra la información.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> ¿El premarket donde lo veis?
> 
> Si entro a la página del premarket del nasdaq dice que está cerrado y si entras al premarket de cada valor si que te muestra la información.



https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:PLUG


----------



## musgooo (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:PLUG



Ya. Así también lo miro yo pero me refiero a una página donde te diga los valores que más están subiendo y bajando en el premarket.

Como esta
Pre Market | Stock Market Watch


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

El pre es pre pero Plug está empezando a peponear cosa mala otra vez. Lo mismo FCEL.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 13:24 ----------

Y dlia....


----------



## Don Pedro (10 Mar 2014)

Buenos días,

Desde mi más profunda ignorancia y después de leer lo que dijo Ane en el otro hilo, he estado viendo gráficas y parece que en ocasiones anteriores ha seguido la pauta de salirse de las bandas Bollinguer para luego bajar hasta la media móvil y volver a subir (no inserto imagen porque he ido a subirla a imageshack y no me deja).

Como estoy en proceso de cambio de broker, he puesto un SL dinámico, si salta esperaré a que vuelva a bajar y entro de nuevo desde IB, siempre que siga repitiendo la misma pauta, en otro caso habrá que esperar otro tren.

Saludos


----------



## Chila (10 Mar 2014)

Que dios te conserve la vista Robopoli.


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

4000 delias a mercado en apertura...
o creeis que es mejor algo avanzada la sesion?

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 13:41 ----------

Bueno finalmente 5000 dlias
Que dios reparta suerte


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> 4000 delias a mercado en apertura...
> o creeis que es mejor algo avanzada la sesion?



Eso no creo que te lo pueda contestar nadie. 
Si te sirve de consuelo estoy haciendo 2 entradas ahora en otros valores porque luego no estaré a las 14:30 y uno de ellos en OTC con dos coj... para más emoción.


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Eso no creo que te lo pueda contestar nadie.
> Si te sirve de consuelo estoy haciendo 2 entradas ahora en otros valores porque luego no estaré a las 14:30 y uno de ellos en OTC con dos coj... para más emoción.



Ya esta puesta orden 5000 para empezar a vrr como va la cosa

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## musgooo (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Eso no creo que te lo pueda contestar nadie.
> Si te sirve de consuelo estoy haciendo 2 entradas ahora en otros valores porque luego no estaré a las 14:30 y uno de ellos en OTC con dos coj... para más emoción.



El OTC ya es droga dura. 

Hay por ahí un hilo de las acciones de Marihuana. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/506876-marihuana-stocks.html

Yo no he entrado pero las estoy mirando de reojo


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> El OTC ya es droga dura.
> 
> Hay por ahí un hilo de las acciones de Marihuana. Yo no he entrado pero las estoy mirando de reojo



Opero poco en OTC y esta en concreto tiene su explicación que luego os comentaré 

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 14:02 ----------

El volumen que está moviendo FCEL está siendo sencillamente BRUTAL!!


----------



## Chila (10 Mar 2014)

Ostias OTC...con un par.
Suerte esta tarde a todos.


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

Mala entrada dlia... no podia ser de otra amnera


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Os cuento cosas que lo prometido es deuda! 
Hoy he hecho una entradita (la segunda en este valor) en una empresa que llevo siguiente tiempo. Se trata de Trinity Industries Inc. (TRN). 
Estos chicos entre otras cosas se dedican al transporte por tren de combustibles de todo tipo y también a otros temas como cementos, productos para autopistas, construcción de vagones especiales, etc.
No me voy a extender mucho en datos fundamentales de la empresa porque prefiero que lo mire cada uno y saque sus propios conclusiones y no interprete esto como una recomendación. Sólo diré que pese a tener una duda elevada, desde mi punto de vista tienen un P/E bastante atractivo (15.8) y flujo de caja libre bastante aceptable. 
Mi idea es sacar en las próximas 8 - 10 semanas un 15% o 20% y decidir ahí si sigo para más largo plazo o si liquido posiciones.

Ayer comenté que había otras dos empresas que estaba mirando. Estas si son mucho más pequeñas y hay que entrar con cuidado aunque creo que tienen potencial. 
La primera es INO y se trata de una farmacéutica en busca de vacunas para varios tipos de cáncer. El movimiento curioso de estas semanas es que han hecho una ampliación de capital que ya han completado y se espera que pueda ser para algo gordo. Creo que no hace falta decir que si dan con la receta mágica la pueden liar bien gorda pero si no es así la caída puede ser hermosa ya que no tienen ningún producto comercializado por el momento así que el riesgo es elevado al igual que el potencial que pueda tener. 
La segunda empresa me encanta porque tiene el noble objetivo de acabar con esas empresas que tanto le gustan a @Ponzi aunque al final vivan de ellas 
Se trata de 22nd Century Group y se dedica fundamentalmente a producir medicamentos para reducir los daños provocados por el tabaco y productos para dejar de fumar modificando genéticamente la nicotina que tiene la planta del tabaco. La peculiaridad de estos es que HOY están en OTC pero mañana 11 de Marzo entrará en el NYSE y es posible que haya una buena entrada de inversores en ese momento. Esta ha sido mi entrada a OTC que comentaba que de momento no pinta fatal. Veremos como acaba 

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 14:59 ----------

Parece que después de mi entrada temeraria en 22nd Century Group (XXII) la cosa pinta bien. 
No espero quedarme mucho en esta pero quería pillar sitio para cuando saliera en el NYSE.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli, pero esto que es?
O sea.. como es posible?:Aplauso:

Plug está subiendo otra vez como un cohete, esto merece una reflexión. O va a subir hasta el infinito o nos estan tomando el pelo o algo se nos escapa. He hecho más del 100% en apenas cuatro semanas, y sigue tirando con fuerza.
No lleva ni una hora abierto el mercado y duplica el volumen medio.

Esto es una locura.

Que alguien diga algo cuerdo. Robopoli, cuando te vas a bajar de esta? Hasta 12??

Copas no, cajas de sidra que te debo.


----------



## Chila (10 Mar 2014)

Es impossible saberlo.
Los valores en subida libre es lo que tienen.
Lo.mejor es admirarlos y contar dinerito.
Si alguien es temeroso, sl dinamico y a dormir tranquilos.


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

Dlia presenta resultados ahora no robopoli? Qué deberíamos esperar?


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Dlia presenta resultados ahora no robopoli? Qué deberíamos esperar?



El día 20 si no recuerdo mal.
Como ya dije el otro día creo que Tracy Gardner es capaz de cambiar radicalmente el negocio pero lo cierto es que sólo lleva un semestre todavía y no se hasta que punto se reflejará en los resultados o no. 
Creo que en este caso hay que tener una visión más de conjunto que no se limite sólo a resultados anteriores si no que también tenga en cuenta las perspectivas de negocio de cara a 2014 y en adelante.
Aunque tu entrada no ha sido la entrada más "gracil" que han visto mi "ogggos" como te decía antes no me preocuparía mucho si tienes la vista puesta a unos meses. Ahora si lo que tenías pensado era un metesaca te ha salido un poco regular de momento ::


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> El día 20 si no recuerdo mal.
> Como ya dije el otro día creo que Tracy Gardner es capaz de cambiar radicalmente el negocio pero lo cierto es que sólo lleva un semestre todavía y no se hasta que punto se reflejará en los resultados o no.
> Creo que en este caso hay que tener una visión más de conjunto que no se limite sólo a resultados anteriores si no que también tenga en cuenta las perspectivas de negocio de cara a 2014 y en adelante.
> Aunque tu entrada no ha sido la entrada más "gracil" que han visto mi "ogggos" como te decía antes no me preocuparía mucho si tienes la vista puesta a unos meses. Ahora si lo que tenías pensado era un metesaca te ha salido un poco regular de momento ::



Si, bueno, no es un dienro que me preocupe tener parado claro, me jode mas la entrada que de perder un 10 a ganar un 20% solo han pasado dos minutos... pero bueno es lo que toca con estas... es acaojonante como en 5 minutos mueven la cotización, en fin seremos pacientes, esperemos que no haga falta serlo tanto como los anarrosos y que los resultados sean "mejor de lo esperado" y tengamos la posición en verde cuanto antes ya que eso quita un poco de "ansiedad"
A ver si con suerte acabamos en verde hoy !


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si, bueno, no es un dienro que me preocupe tener parado claro, me jode mas la entrada que de perder un 10 a ganar un 20% solo han pasado dos minutos... pero bueno es lo que toca con estas... es acaojonante como en 5 minutos mueven la cotización, en fin seremos pacientes, esperemos que no haga falta serlo tanto como los anarrosos y que los resultados sean "mejor de lo esperado" y tengamos la posición en verde cuanto antes ya que eso quita un poco de "ansiedad"
> A ver si con suerte acabamos en verde hoy !



Si. A ver si hay suerte. Yo de las dos entradas que he hecho una me ha salido bien (curiosamente la del OTC) y la otra regulera en TRN, pero bueno... esto es así...
Por cierto, bonito correctivo están pegando a ATHM y a las chinas en general. Los datos chinos de esta semana están pasando factura pero lo que me estoy planteando es cargar un poco ienso:
El negocio sigue siendo el mismo...


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si. A ver si hay suerte. Yo de las dos entradas que he hecho una me ha salido bien (curiosamente la del OTC) y la otra regulera en TRN, pero bueno... esto es así...
> Por cierto, bonito correctivo están pegando a ATHM y a las chinas en general. Los datos chinos de esta semana están pasando factura pero lo que me estoy planteando es cargar un poco ienso:
> El negocio sigue siendo el mismo...



Bueno viendo volumen en subidas y demás de DLIa me quedo mas tranquilo, ahora le he dedicado un ratillo a mirarla mejor y no tiene nada de mala pinta ya que las ultimas subidas han sido con bastanter volumen y las bajadas con poco por lo que parece, eso si la entrada que he hecho ::
Esperemos que hoy sea dia de corrección como en plug y demás y tire bien mañana.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno viendo volumen en subidas y demás de DLIa me quedo mas tranquilo, ahora le he dedicado un ratillo a mirarla mejor y no tiene nada de mala pinta ya que las ultimas subidas han sido con bastanter volumen y las bajadas con poco por lo que parece, eso si la entrada que he hecho ::
> Esperemos que hoy sea dia de corrección como en plug y demás y tire bien mañana.



Para que veas que estoy convencido acabo de comprar otro paquete de DLIA (a $1,18).
Mañana toca verde! Espero .... :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Para que veas que estoy convencido acabo de comprar otro paquete de DLIA (a $1,18).
> Mañana toca verde! Espero .... :cook::cook::cook:



Dentro con vosotros


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Dentro con vosotros



Ya tenemos escuadrón de la muerte DLIA! Por favor no hagamos como en la vida de Brian.
Vamos esas PLUG coñooooo!!!!!! :Baile::Baile::Baile:

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 17:36 ----------

Está llegando a los $11 agotado claro...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 Mar 2014)

Señores, va por un 32%

Que demonios están tramando estos de PLUG para estos crecimientos?

A los 12 me va a temblar el dedo la verdad, y estamos ahí al lado...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Pero si es que lo peor de todo es que yo creo que va con el freno de mano medio echado por culpa de los 3 índices americanos que están en rojo. Si el nasdaq peponeara ibas a tener dudas existenciales de vender a $12 hoy mismo.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 Mar 2014)

Yo creo que estas van por libre y se la pela lo que haga el nasdaq.
En 12 tienes pensado vender? Es mucha subida en pocos días, esto esta dando vértigo.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Yo creo que estas van por libre y se la pela lo que haga el nasdaq.
> En 12 tienes pensado vender? Es mucha subida en pocos días, esto esta dando vértigo.



Creo que seguiré aguantando al menos la mayor parte de los que tengo metido pero tengo que reflexionar y mucho sobre el tema.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 Mar 2014)

11 volaos.

Madre de dios. Quintuplicando volumen a media sesión.
Esto es una verdadera locura.:cook:

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 17:56 ----------

La cuestión es que no es PLUG sola, esta todo el sector desatao.
Eso por una parte es bueno, el dinero esta entrando a chorro.
Me pregunto si lo que tiene por delante esta empresa empresarialmente hablando puede justificar triplicar su valor en bolsa en un mes.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 17:58 ----------

En cuanto a ATHM me entran dudas de que China vaya a tener un buen año.
No en el sector de compra venta de automóviles sino en general.
Tengo la sensación de que EEUU va a salir ganadora de esta crisis y que puede que los chinos se den un buen revolcón. 
De todos modos, el valor está para poder entrar.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Me levanto un momento para hablar por teléfono vuelvo al PC y está en $11.39????
Pero estamos locos????


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 Mar 2014)

He vendido media posición a mercado en 11,21

Me ha podido la presión.

Si recorta me planteó volver a meterle y si no a seguir disfrutando pero con menos carga.

A ver si las Delias se comportan igual de bien

Señor Robopoli... :Aplauso:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> He vendido media posición a mercado en 11,21
> 
> Me ha podido la presión.
> 
> ...



OoOOOoooHHHhhhhh TRAICIÓN!!!!!! Es broma  
Yo de momento sigo con mi cabezonada de que esto va a ser gordo y que es algo más que una cosa de 4 días. Veremos que pasa...

---------- Post added 10-mar-2014 at 18:23 ----------

Voy a desconectar un rato y volveré justo antes del cierre. 
A ver que pasa con esas FCEL y en que dirección nos empujan...


----------



## symba (10 Mar 2014)

Alguien pedia donde conseguir los sectores de los small cap, aqui os dejo un enlace:

StockCharts Technical Rankings - Free Charts - StockCharts.com


----------



## Geyperman (10 Mar 2014)

He estado mirando y mi broker si me deja operar con algunos de los valores que has aconsejado Robopoli. Las comisiones no son demasiadas pero no me deja poner stops. Plug ya da un poco de vertigo entrar pero igual con la próxima me animo y le meto un piquito.


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

Mi broker no me deja entrar en xxii por algún extraño motivo, porque si me aparece en el buscador. Les he escrito, a ver que dicen 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## musgooo (10 Mar 2014)

Vendidas todas las PLUG, FCEL y BLDP que había comprado en el premarket. Buenas plusvis pero FCEL presenta resultados al finalizar la sesión y aunque todas han subido mucho hoy no me la juego. Pueden pegar el petardazo para arriba o para abajo.

Mañana según este la cosa vuelvo a entrar. Suerte a todos


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Mi broker no me deja entrar en xxii por algún extraño motivo, porque si me aparece en el buscador. Les he escrito, a ver que dicen
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk




Pero que brokers usáis??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robergarc (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero que brokers usáis???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



El de los pobres y los pringados: ING.

Al menos yo.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

robergarc dijo:


> El de los pobres y los pringados: ING.
> 
> 
> 
> Al menos yo.




Mas que de pobre y pringado de derrochador. Selfbank es mucho más barato, están todos esos valores y no tienen depósito mínimo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2014)

Bueno dlia ha cerrado con dignidad ha sido mu heavy ver la caída a 1 asi wn un segundo mañana a recuperar la entrada de hoy !

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno dlia ha cerrado con dignidad ha sido mu heavy ver la caída a 1 asi wn un segundo mañana a recuperar la entrada de hoy !
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk




Se ha portado como una campeona!! A ver sí mañana levanta el vuelo otra vez pero esta es para dejarla reposar un tiempecito.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero que brokers usáis???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



R4 +10caracteres

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Geyperman (10 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero que brokers usáis???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yo tengo Ing que ya no uso, a la espera de liquidar algún valor que tengo con ellos, léase codere jajaja.
Y el que si uso es el de oficina directa de banco pastor, que no es nada del otro mundo, pero por tener ahí la nomina, para el mercado patrio tengo tarifa plana de 2,5€ por operación.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (10 Mar 2014)

Será divertido ver el desarrollo de este hilo con tanto forero invirtiendo en las recomendaciones de Robopoli 

Al menos estáis en buenas manos


----------



## Robopoli (10 Mar 2014)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Será divertido ver el desarrollo de este hilo con tanto forero invirtiendo en las recomendaciones de Robopoli
> 
> Al menos estáis en buenas manos




Te lo agradezco pero que quede claro que no recomiendo. 
Busco cosas que puedan ser interesantes y las pongo encima de la mesa. Sobre eso cada uno tiene que cribar, ver que se adapta a su nivel de riesgo y decidir cuando y como entrar y cuando y como salir. 
No aspiro a guiar a nadie ni muchísimo menos aunque me alegro cuando alguien decide entrar en algún valor de los que he tenido la suerte de encontrar y gana algo de dinero, claro está 
Nada. Que siga la suerte de nuestro lado un poquito más y que reine el buen criterio para coger valores!
Saludos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## positronico (11 Mar 2014)

Un hilo muy interesante, a mi los screeners me apuntan a Dow Chemicals y a Yahoo pero en momento no tiran. 


Enviado desde mi Ascend G300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

positronico dijo:


> Un hilo muy interesante, a mi los screeners me apuntan a Dow Chemicals y a Yahoo pero en momento no tiran.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Ascend G300 mediante Tapatalk



Si. Hay veces que los valores no quieren arrancar o los tienen los cortos enganchados y no hay manera de que suban por muy buenas empresas que sean. Por eso con las smallcaps suelo aprovechar también el momentum y ver si está en máximos de varios intervalos de tiempo.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 09:14 ----------

Ayer "parece" que gustaron los resultados de FCEL y en el after subió un 7 y pico por ciento. Si el pre suele ser poco fiable el after ya ni os cuento pero subir un 7 y pico en after es infinitamente mejor que bajar un 7 
Veremos. Espero que todos los que corristeis ayer como pequeñas gacelas os arrepintáis por vuestros pecados y veáis subir FCEL y PLUG otro 200%. 
Luego pequeño pullback para que entréis otra vez y todos contentos 

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 09:16 ----------

Coño! Ya hay datos de premarket! 
FCEL +12,47% PLUG +6,60%
Como siempre hay que tomarlos con cautela pero coño! Mucho mejor de lo que esperaba de momento


----------



## Topongo (11 Mar 2014)

A ver que nos depara DLIA hoy, esperemos que el verde y lo de ayer fuese un pullback para coger carrerilla despues de la sobrada de dias anteriores.
Eso o ya se sabe :: 
La unica pega que le veo que tiene muy poca capitalización, para lo bueno y lo malo.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Actualizo la tabla de valores. Nuestra selección lleva una rentabilidad desde que se compró el primer valor el 30 de Enero de un 25,78% (considerando que hemos comprado todos los valores en la misma proporción).
No está mal aunque lógicamente bajará la rentabilidad muy pronto. No creo que todos los días tengamos 2 o 3 valores subiendo más de un 20% 

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 09:35 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> A ver que nos depara DLIA hoy, esperemos que el verde y lo de ayer fuese un pullback para coger carrerilla despues de la sobrada de dias anteriores.
> Eso o ya se sabe ::
> La unica pega que le veo que tiene muy poca capitalización, para lo bueno y lo malo.



Si hace algo parecido a lo que ha estado haciendo estos días hoy podría subir un 10% sin mucho problema. 
El único problema es que la única certeza que tenemos es que ningún valor hacer dos veces exactamente la misma cosa 

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 09:38 ----------

Buenas noticias para TRN. Amplian el programa de recompra de acciones.
Trinity Industries Inc : Trinity Industries Reports Share Repurchase Program and Declares Quarterly Dividend | 4-Traders

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 10:11 ----------

Intento comprender quien coj.... está comprando FCEL hoy $4,73 y de verdad que no lo entiendo, pero vamos... que compren. Que compren y la suban a $10, $100 o donde quieran. Yo de momento seguiré haciendo el movimiento más rentable: la estatua.
Lo de PLUG ahora mismo a $11,37 en el pre es ya para caerse de culo...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (11 Mar 2014)

La estatua es la mejor estrategia..

Yo ayer no puede evitar moverme, pero para entrar en DLIA y ATHM. 
De todas formas seguimos dentro de PLUG y hasta donde nos lleve.
No se muevan, no toquen ningún botón! 

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 11:09 ----------

Y en el pre ya sube otro 12%...


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> La estatua es la mejor estrategia..
> 
> Yo ayer no puede evitar moverme, pero para entrar en DLIA y ATHM.
> De todas formas seguimos dentro de PLUG y hasta donde nos lleve.
> ...



A ver si hay suerte y ATHM empieza a remontar el vuelo. DLIA si sigue igual que en los últimos 10 días tampoco está tan mal


----------



## Topongo (11 Mar 2014)

En una horita o asi debería aparecer algo en el pre de DLIA


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

@Hannibal que hoy rompemos los $12 en PLUG... 
Vaya preparando un buen Cola Cao que le va a hacer falta!!


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Mar 2014)

Pantallazo de ahora mismo (3 de 6)

Top Gaining Stocks Price %Change 
LJPC LA Jolla Pharma 17.27 58.44% 
UQM Uqm Technologies ... 3.70 23.75% 
FCEL Fuelcell Energy I... 4.75 20.87% 
CPST Capstone Turbine ... 2.25 14.80% 
PLUG Plug Power Inc. 11.65 13.00% 
BLDP Ballard Power Sys... 7.76 12.79%

Read more at Pre Market | Stock Market Watch


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Da gustito verlas ahí eh??


----------



## Chila (11 Mar 2014)

Da vertigo...


----------



## Topongo (11 Mar 2014)

Vaya, parece que hoy no tenemos pre en DLIA


----------



## Chila (11 Mar 2014)

Vivimos al límite Topongo¡¡


----------



## Topongo (11 Mar 2014)

Ya lo tenemos
Nos forramos 
Pre-Market: 1.22+0.01 (0.83%)

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 14:22 ----------

y 100 accionazas nada menos


----------



## romanrdgz (11 Mar 2014)

Enhorabuena a los que estáis dentro de la locura de las baterías, pero andaros con ojo, que estas revalorizaciones ni el bitcoin en sus días de gloria...

Yo por mi parte no tengo huevos a meterme ahí tal y como está el panorama


----------



## Topongo (11 Mar 2014)

Bueno parece que empezamos en el pozo...
Sector para arriba , nasdaq para arriba, nuestra querida dlia... para abajo... de moomento.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno parece que empezamos en el pozo...
> Sector para arriba , nasdaq para arriba, nuestra querida dlia... para abajo... de moomento.



Tranqui... ya te dije que esta no es para llevarla dos días. 
Hay que tener paciencia y al final dará sus frutos pero verla minuto a minuto puede ser un poco desesperante.


----------



## Topongo (11 Mar 2014)

Si, que voy tranqui, simplemente es por comentar un poco el tema en plan anarrosos y demás, no me preocupa mas de lo que fastidia ver el rojo, que no te de la impresión contraria.
Lo de mirarla pues sin mas, el comienzo.


----------



## Hannibal (11 Mar 2014)

Yo entré en Plug a 4,63; veamos cómo se da la cosa, aunque ya veo que está muy estabilizado en lo que llevamos de sesión. La verdad es que he aprendido a no dejar órdenes de compra antes de la apertura; lo lógico es que corrija algo en algún momento ienso:

Lo importante es que cierre como mínimo en este punto y que mañana suba otro tanto


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo entré en Plug a 4,63; veamos cómo se da la cosa, aunque ya veo que está muy estabilizado en lo que llevamos de sesión. La verdad es que he aprendido a no dejar órdenes de compra antes de la apertura; lo lógico es que corrija algo en algún momento ienso:
> 
> Lo importante es que cierre como mínimo en este punto y que mañana suba otro tanto



Para estas cosas no hay regla fija. La entrada en apertura ayer en XXII me salió perfecta y sin embargo la de TRN de puta pena. Yo lo que hago es como cuando a los gatos nos suben a un barco y nos dicen que miremos al horizonte para no marearnos. Si miras la olas acabas mareado. Mejor mirar hacia donde vas. 
Lo lógico es que si has comprado un valor con criterio acabe subiendo con el tiempo. 
Dicho esto, después de haber pasado el susto, XXII creo que está a punto de caramelo para el que vaya a varias semanas.


----------



## Topongo (11 Mar 2014)

Me estoy fijando hoy en Dlia y han hecho como ayer, la han tirado poco a poco y luego como tortugas la van subiendo poquito a poco, obviamente no lo llevo siguiendo mucho pero no me extrañaria que acabase como ayer con -2-1%
Por comentar, sin mas.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me estoy fijando hoy en Dlia y han hecho como ayer, la han tirado poco a poco y luego como tortugas la van subiendo poquito a poco, obviamente no lo llevo siguiendo mucho pero no me extrañaria que acabase como ayer con -2-1%
> Por comentar, sin mas.



 
Lleva una subida en 10 días de aprox. un 20% y veo dentro de lo razonable que corrigiera incluso hasta $1,10. 
De todas formas viendo lo que ha hecho otros días no descartaría que acabara en verde hoy mismo. Esta es muy puñetera y a veces lo que empieza verde acaba muy rojo y viceversa.


----------



## Topongo (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lleva una subida en 10 días de aprox. un 20% y veo dentro de lo razonable que corrigiera incluso hasta $1,10.
> De todas formas viendo lo que ha hecho otros días no descartaría que acabara en verde hoy mismo. Esta es muy puñetera y a veces lo que empieza verde acaba muy rojo y viceversa.



Si, ya me he fijado, pero bueno en algun momento hay que entrar aunque haya sido con un planchazo, si tiene que funcionar funcionará la entrada 5 cent arriba o abajo da igual.
Pues nada, a ver si vemos ese verde... y si no pues a ver la cara o cruz de los resultados que dado lo horribles que fueron los del año pasado supongo que serán ""mejor de lo esperado" porque sino me da que tendremos guano del bueno.


----------



## musgooo (11 Mar 2014)

Los de Citron Research que son especialistas en cortos y bastante seguidos han publicado un informe de PLUG diciendo que es una acción de casino y dándole precio objetivo de 50 centavos.

El informe (con fecha de mañana)
http://www.citronresearch.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Plug-final.pdf

Se han tirado de la moto pero parece que ha hecho efecto.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Vamos a ver como chutan las Plug y las FCEL con un poco de presión. Si no pitufan bien habrá que plantear la jugada


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## musgooo (11 Mar 2014)

Independientemente de los dos artículos publicados hoy negativos con PLUG, el informe de Citron Research diciendo que PLUG es una acción de casino y dándole precio de 0,50 dolares y el artículo de Seeking Alpha poniéndolos a parir lo que yo creo que ha pasado es:

-En la sesión de ayer cuando tocó 11,41 bajó de golpe a 9,94. Acabó cerrando en 10,31
-Esta mañana en el premarket ha intentado superar los 11,41 y no ha podido. Ha abierto en 11,44 pero desde ahí para bajo. Doble techo.
-Mientras la acción supera los máximos del día anterior la gente sigue entrando. Si hoy hubiera subido como los días anteriores nadie habría hecho caso a los artículos de SA (ya habían habido varios poniendo mal a PLUG) ni al informe de Citron
-Se esperaba una corrección

Todo esto unido es lo que creo yo que ha provocado el desplome.

Los artículos
http://www.citronresearch.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Plug-final.pdf
Plug Power Inc (PLUG) news: Plug Power: Is This Time Different? [USEC Inc.] - Seeking Alpha


----------



## jmb (11 Mar 2014)

*Plug / fcel*

En cualquier caso, felicitar al autor del hilo, la selección de stocks es excelente. Aunque no hago swing trading, sino daytrading. Pero buenas elecciones.

Me extraña que no hayáis vendido ya en movimientos tan extendidos, el recorrido potencial por encima es mucho menor que por debajo. Espero que todavía estéis en ganancias o hayais salido ya. 

En el grupo de trading con el que opero nos hemos puesto cortos en ambos valores hoy y esperamos 2,75 en FCEL y 6,50 en PLUG (bueno, a mi mi broker no me deja ponerme corto en FCEL, aparece como 'non-shortable'). Las puts se han disparado en ambos stocks. Nuestra apuesta es un pequeño rally de subida al fin del día y otro hundimiento mañana. 

Seguramente ocurra todo lo contrario, pero os lo quería comentar para que tengáis cuidado.

Saludos


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

:ouch: Vaya ostión!!! He vendido la última entrada que hice en PLUG con un triste +10% y es posible que venda el resto.
FCEL más de lo mismo. En ambas espero sacarles el +100% pero como jode después de haberlas visto tan arriba.
Ahora a pastar en otras verdes praderas que las hay...:ouch: :ouch: :ouch: 
Saludos


----------



## musgooo (11 Mar 2014)

jmb dijo:


> En cualquier caso, felicitar al autor del hilo, la selección de stocks es excelente. Aunque no hago swing trading, sino daytrading. Pero buenas elecciones.
> 
> Me extraña que no hayáis vendido ya en movimientos tan extendidos, el recorrido potencial por encima es mucho menor que por debajo. Espero que todavía estéis en ganancias o hayais salido ya.
> 
> ...



Gracias. Por curiosidad ¿en qué momento os habéis puesto cortos y por qué motivo?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ostia! Que han cogido la moto las plug otra vez!



Donde esta esa moto?

Desde luego lo entretenido que se ha vuelto el foro con las baterías!


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Estoy fuera de todo. No me mola y no me perdonaría perder después de todo y mi mujer tampoco :ouch:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmb (11 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Gracias. Por curiosidad ¿en qué momento os habéis puesto cortos y por qué motivo?



Tanto FCEL, como PLUG y BLDP eran movimientos sobreextendidos. Grandes subidas en muy poco tiempo sin un respaldo contundente, no son APPLE. Son valores candidatos, para los que hacemos daytrading, para lo que se llama un 'parabollic short'. Se ven a menudo.

En resumidas cuentas, la gente sigue comprando a precios muy elevados y no dejan de subir (muy por encima de las Bollinger Bands) pero cuando caen lo hacen a plomo. Pero hay que confirmar bien la caída, es arriesgado, no entran dentro de mis trades favoritos. Llevábamos observándolos desde el jueves. Hoy el mercado ha ayudado, la caída de los índices (SPY) ha sido fuerte al ponerse en negativo.

En mi caso, he entrado en plug corto a 8,50 (la segunda caída) y había otro trade a 7,70. Ya he cubierto a 6. Muchos han comprado puts (a sólo 25 cts en el caso de FCEL, por ejemplo) porque no había acciones para ponerse corto. Alguno se ha arriesgado y ganado mucho más, yo prefiero operar teniendo siempre claros los stops.

Todo sólo como el punto de vista de un trader con muchas limitaciones. Un saludo.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Donde esta esa moto?
> 
> Desde luego lo entretenido que se ha vuelto el foro con las baterías!



Que no que no ... que se había cacheado un mensaje antiguo y ha puesto otro de un día de subida.


----------



## Topongo (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Estoy fuera de todo. No me mola y no me perdonaría perder después de todo y mi mujer tampoco :ouch:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



También de dlia?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> También de dlia?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



No. Me refiero de PLUG y FCEL. El resto sigue igual.
Desde luego hoy ha sido un día de pena para la mayoría pero es que los índices han estado muy jodidos. Sólo hay que ver el VIX...

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 21:23 ----------

FCEL sigue cayendo en el after... gensanta... Espero que estéis fuera todos o que todavía tengáis plusvis


----------



## Topongo (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No. Me refiero de PLUG y FCEL. El resto sigue igual.
> Desde luego hoy ha sido un día de pena para la mayoría pero es que los índices han estado muy jodidos. Sólo hay que ver el VIX...



Buff ha habido sangre de la buena... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (11 Mar 2014)

Pero vamos a ver. Esta claro que el valor estaba burbujeado y el precio estiradisomo. Subir un 70% en tres días no es normal. Dentro de esas magnitudes entra dentro de lo normal que hoy baje un 40%.
Y podría mañana bajar otra vez, pero eso quita para que de un día para otro las baterías eléctricas no sean un negoci con futuro? Los contrats con BMW y grandes cadenas de supermercados ya no existen?
No creo que volvamos a ver subidas tan vertiginosas pero una corrección así no significa que el sector no tenga futuro.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Buff ha habido sangre de la buena...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Ha sido un día de mierda... Bueno. Hay que sobreponerse y estar pendiente de nuevas oportunidades.
Todavía sigue habiendo buenos valores y creo que el resto de los que hemos comentado subirán más pronto que tarde. Lo de XXII ha sido una facebookada pero facebook acabo subiendo y XXII acabará haciendo lo propio.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 21:29 ----------




ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver. Esta claro que el valor estaba burbujeado y el precio estiradisomo. Subir un 70% en tres días no es normal. Dentro de esas magnitudes entra dentro de lo normal que hoy baje un 40%.
> Y podría mañana bajar otra vez, pero eso quita para que de un día para otro las baterías eléctricas no sean un negoci con futuro? Los contrats con BMW y grandes cadenas de supermercados ya no existen?
> No creo que volvamos a ver subidas tan vertiginosas pero una corrección así no significa que el sector no tenga futuro.



No, no... pero yo de momento lo pongo en cuarentena y pasto en otras praderas. Cuando la cosa está tan caliente prefiero verlo desde la barrera y una bajada de un 41% es mucha tela. No creo que mañana haya rebote aunque cualquier sabe.


----------



## Topongo (11 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ha sido un día de mierda... Bueno. Hay que sobreponerse y estar pendiente de nuevas oportunidades.
> Todavía sigue habiendo buenos valores y creo que el resto de los que hemos comentado subirán más pronto que tarde. Lo de XXII ha sido una facebookada pero facebook acabo subiendo y XXII acabará haciendo lo propio.



Al funa dlia el 2 abajo que decíamos , a ver si mañana repiten o que hacen...
Estoy tranquilo ennparte ya que no ha sido una ponziada rollo las baterías los últimos dias...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## musgooo (11 Mar 2014)

jmb dijo:


> Tanto FCEL, como PLUG y BLDP eran movimientos sobreextendidos. Grandes subidas en muy poco tiempo sin un respaldo contundente, no son APPLE. Son valores candidatos, para los que hacemos daytrading, para lo que se llama un 'parabollic short'. Se ven a menudo.
> 
> En resumidas cuentas, la gente sigue comprando a precios muy elevados y no dejan de subir (muy por encima de las Bollinger Bands) pero cuando caen lo hacen a plomo. Pero hay que confirmar bien la caída, es arriesgado, no entran dentro de mis trades favoritos. Llevábamos observándolos desde el jueves. Hoy el mercado ha ayudado, la caída de los índices (SPY) ha sido fuerte al ponerse en negativo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la explicación


----------



## Robopoli (11 Mar 2014)

Para no repetirme pego enlace a mi post de HVEI para la gente que pueda estar en este hilo y no frecuente el de ibex.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/11155153-post2112.html
Ánimo. A ver si hacemos un poco de trabajo en equipo y sacamos cosas interesantes.
Saludos!


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Buenos días,
Aunque creo que la mayoría ha salido bien de PLUG y FCEL hay que reponerse del susto, cerrar capítulo baterías y buscar más valores.
Ya estoy cercando otros dos valores que voy a comprar en breve. Los sacaré del listado que postee ayer con lo que generó el hidrógeno.
Serán valores mucho más tranquilos. Nada de hacer 250% en 2 semanas y caer un 40% en un día. Pero espero que den crecimiento sostenible y que me permita hacer un 20% aprox. en no mucho tiempo (semanas).
Si véis alguno interesante en el listado (que los hay y no uno ni dos) comentádlo que compartir es vivir 
Saludos


----------



## Topongo (12 Mar 2014)

Bueno txabales cuentos quedamos por aquí?
La verdad es que lo dlia no da para mucho comentario, ni técnico ni na con el poco volumen que maneja,, la subida desde que paso el 1 si parece sana con correcciones y rangos propios de un chicharrin.
Ayer en aftermarket 1 centimillo abajo.
Veremos hoy el pre... que esperemos que sea para abajo ya que la jodida parece que hace lo contrario ::
Mis condolencias a los ultimos de la piramide de las baterias.
Yo en DLia de momento llevo un Sano -10% mi stop mental está en que pierda los 1,05 al final de alguna sesión... aunque con resultados de por medio me da que o nos vamos a los 1,60- 2 o a los 0,6 sin paradas.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

La verdad que el día de ayer fue un infierno en general en Nasdaq salvo para 4 valores.
Sobre PLUG, cuando entré no pensé que se iba a burbujear tanto ni por asomo y como sabéis los que habéis seguido la historia desde el principio siempre pense en ellas como inversiones para mantener 2014 pero la bolsa tiene estas cosas irracionales que al final es lo que la hacen un poco divertida.
Con DLIA y el resto de valores el plan sigue intacto. En general son valores más tranquilos salvo un par de ellos que tienen más vidilla (DLIA o INO por ejemplo) pero en general la filosofía con todos es mantener durante meses y ver que va ocurriendo como van sucediendo los distintos eventos que tenga cada una.
Sigo pensando que los resultados de DLIA en esta ocasión tiene un importancia relativa pero veremos que ocurre. Lo bueno es que creo que si la nueva dirección consigue hacer algo positivo con los números de la compañía no será algo muy esperado por el poco tiempo que llevan y se traducirá en una buena revalorización de la acción. Si los datos no son tan buenos sería también razonable porque al final la nueva CEO lleva solo medio año en la compañía.
De todas formas todo esto como siempre es hablar por hablar. Luego los mercados harán lo que les salga de los pies


----------



## Topongo (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> La verdad que el día de ayer fue un infierno en general en Nasdaq salvo para 4 valores.
> Sobre PLUG, cuando entré no pensé que se iba a burbujear tanto ni por asomo y como sabéis los que habéis seguido la historia desde el principio siempre pense en ellas como inversiones para mantener 2014 pero la bolsa tiene estas cosas irracionales que al final es lo que la hacen un poco divertida.
> Con DLIA y el resto de valores el plan sigue intacto. En general son valores más tranquilos salvo un par de ellos que tienen más vidilla (DLIA o INO por ejemplo) pero en general la filosofía con todos es mantener durante meses y ver que va ocurriendo como van sucediendo los distintos eventos que tenga cada una.
> Sigo pensando que los resultados de DLIA en esta ocasión tiene un importancia relativa pero veremos que ocurre. Lo bueno es que creo que si la nueva dirección consigue hacer algo positivo con los números de la compañía no será algo muy esperado por el poco tiempo que llevan y se traducirá en una buena revalorización de la acción. Si los datos no son tan buenos sería también razonable porque al final la nueva CEO lleva solo medio año en la compañía.
> De todas formas todo esto como siempre es hablar por hablar. Luego los mercados harán lo que les salga de los pies



He comentado los resultados porque con la capitalización que tiene cualquier mejor o peor de lo esperado se va a traducir en movimientos de dos cifras, y en mi opinión siempre hay una interpertación para los mercados aunque lo blanco sea negro y lo negro blanco.
También comenté que espero un mejor de lo esperado o alguna buena señal ya que peor es casi imposible hacerlo.
A ver que pasa...


----------



## jmb (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> La verdad que el día de ayer fue un infierno en general en Nasdaq salvo para 4 valores.
> Sobre PLUG, cuando entré no pensé que se iba a burbujear tanto ni por asomo y como sabéis los que habéis seguido la historia desde el principio siempre pense en ellas como inversiones para mantener 2014 pero la bolsa tiene estas cosas irracionales que al final es lo que la hacen un poco divertida.
> Con DLIA y el resto de valores el plan sigue intacto. En general son valores más tranquilos salvo un par de ellos que tienen más vidilla (DLIA o INO por ejemplo) pero en general la filosofía con todos es mantener durante meses y ver que va ocurriendo como van sucediendo los distintos eventos que tenga cada una.
> Sigo pensando que los resultados de DLIA en esta ocasión tiene un importancia relativa pero veremos que ocurre. Lo bueno es que creo que si la nueva dirección consigue hacer algo positivo con los números de la compañía no será algo muy esperado por el poco tiempo que llevan y se traducirá en una buena revalorización de la acción. Si los datos no son tan buenos sería también razonable porque al final la nueva CEO lleva solo medio año en la compañía.
> De todas formas todo esto como siempre es hablar por hablar. Luego los mercados harán lo que les salga de los pies



Buenos días.

Sólo un humilde pequeño comentario con respecto a lo de ayer, o en general. Yo no hago swing trading, pero me parece que tus/vuestros stocks estaban bastante bien escogidos y el único ajuste que le haría es identificar las zonas de sobrecompra/oferta (ya sean Bollingers, RSI elevada, alcanzar una SMA/EMA importante de 50, 100, 200 días, resistencias anteriores, etc) para vender con un buen beneficio y que el último dólar lo gane otro. Y si cae y luego se recupera, volver a entrar en una zona de poco riesgo, por supuesto que podrían ser el próximo AAPL.

Esos movimientos al alza tan pronunciados son puramente emocionales, la gente que utiliza criterios técnicos no compra valores tan inflados en mi modesta opinión, es todo una burbuja alimentada también por los medios (twitter, foros, artículos, hasta la NBC sacaba a un tipo hablando de PLUG).

Ni idea de si PLUG, FCEL van a abrir con gap a la baja o al alza. Si abriesen al alza, se diesen la vuelta y se pusiesen en rojo, pensaría seriamente ponerme corto (si es que hay acciones disponibles para hacerlo).

En fin, enhorabuena otra vez. Con pequeños ajustes le sacáis una muy buena rentabilidad!


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

jmb dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Sólo un humilde pequeño comentario con respecto a lo de ayer, o en general. Yo no hago swing trading, pero me parece que tus/vuestros stocks estaban bastante bien escogidos y el único ajuste que le haría es identificar las zonas de sobrecompra/oferta (ya sean Bollingers, RSI elevada, alcanzar una SMA/EMA importante de 50, 100, 200 días, resistencias anteriores, etc) para vender con un buen beneficio y que el último dólar lo gane otro. Y si cae y luego se recupera, volver a entrar en una zona de poco riesgo, por supuesto que podrían ser el próximo AAPL.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por el aporte! 
Lo que no se es si las bandas de bolinger habría dado salida antes de los $6,30 ienso: 
En cualquier caso esto ha sido bastante inusual por lo menos para el tipo de valores en los que yo opero. Puede haber una subida puntual de un 15% - 20% pero lo de estas semanas ha sido un auténtica locura. 
Aprovecho para preguntaros ¿Que herramientas usáis para la parte de análisis técnico? ¿Alguna para entornos no Windows que pueda funcionar bien?
Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## jmb (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el aporte!
> Lo que no se es si las bandas de bolinger habría dado salida antes de los $6,30 ienso:
> En cualquier caso esto ha sido bastante inusual por lo menos para el tipo de valores en los que yo opero. Puede haber una subida puntual de un 15% - 20% pero lo de estas semanas ha sido un auténtica locura.
> Aprovecho para preguntaros ¿Que herramientas usáis para la parte de análisis técnico? ¿Alguna para entornos no Windows que pueda funcionar bien?
> Gracias de nuevo!



Hola, Robopoli. 

Perdón, quería decir que las Bollinger son un indicador más y que viendo que el valor está tan fuera de ellas hay que estar atento a la pérdida de momento. Claro, a toro pasado todo es fácil... Yo ni siquiera me puse corto cuando debía, que es cuando PLUG rompió los 10,30.

En tiempo real utilizo DAS Trader o Lightspeed. Para gráficos diarios TC2000, pero su versión gratis, Freestockcharts, está muy bien (y como es versión web funciona con cualquier SO). Para escanear el mercado Finviz y sobre todo TradeIdeas.

Saludos


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

jmb dijo:


> Hola, Robopoli.
> 
> Perdón, quería decir que las Bollinger son un indicador más y que viendo que el valor está tan fuera de ellas hay que estar atento a la pérdida de momento. Claro, a toro pasado todo es fácil... Yo ni siquiera me puse corto cuando debía, que es cuando PLUG rompió los 10,30.
> 
> ...



Freestockcharts es genial y yo uso Finviz para escanear también y la verdad que es de lo más útil que he visto. 
Una pena que no tengamos algo similar a Finviz en Europa. Facilitaría mucho las cosas.
TradeIdeas no lo conocía pero veo que son productos de pago, no?
Usas alguno en particular? 
Perdona que te machaque con tanta pregunta pero siempre es bueno conocer cosas nuevas y otros puntos de vista 

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 13:50 ----------

Ya tengo mi selección hecha


----------



## jmb (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Freestockcharts es genial y yo uso Finviz para escanear también y la verdad que es de lo más útil que he visto.
> Una pena que no tengamos algo similar a Finviz en Europa. Facilitaría mucho las cosas.
> TradeIdeas no lo conocía pero veo que son productos de pago, no?
> Usas alguno en particular?
> Perdona que te machaque con tanta pregunta pero siempre es bueno conocer cosas nuevas y otros puntos de vista



¿Perdonarte? Al contrario, muy agradecido a ti. 

Trade-Ideas es la mejor herramienta que he usado nunca (opinión personal, no tengo nada en ella). Te hace un scanning en tiempo real del mercado y te da los stocks que cumplan las condiciones que tú le pongas. Para mí es imprescindible para daytrading. Me sale por unos 30 euros al mes, después de un pago inicial. Hay otras también buenas que he usado, como Stockfetcher, pero nada que ver. Tienes videos en youtube para ver cómo funciona y creo que puedes hacer una prueba gratis.

Si quieres te envío un video en referencia a lo de ayer. Mándame un privado.

Saludos


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

@Topongo,
Compañero de fatigas dlianas!! No te quejarás hoy que vamos un 0,09% arriba 
A ver como se comporta hoy. Por lo menos de momento no cae como el resto del nasdaq...


----------



## Topongo (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> @Topongo,
> Compañero de fatigas dlianas!! No te quejarás hoy que vamos un 0,09% arriba
> A ver como se comporta hoy. Por lo menos de momento no cae como el resto del nasdaq...



Pues si amigo robopoli, aquí andamos por lo menos algo de verde parece que estamos viendo hoy...
La putada repito la nefasta entrada que es un handicap... 
Ya vamos 0,85%  con cerrar por encima de 20 ya me conformo.
Y edito para darte animos robopoli, que aquí cada uno tiene que saber donde y por qué se mete.
coño +2,54% ya... 
Reitero la putada de la entrada si no hubiera entrado justo en apertura ya tendría plusvis con DLIA...
Grrr que mala suerte tenemos los gacelos...


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues si amigo robopoli, aquí andamos por lo menos algo de verde parece que estamos viendo hoy...
> La putada repito la nefasta entrada que es un handicap...
> Ya vamos 0,85%  con cerrar por encima de 20 ya me conformo.
> Y edito para darte animos robopoli, que aquí cada uno tiene que saber donde y por qué se mete.
> ...



Gracias! +3,39% 

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 18:28 ----------

Bueno... parece que XXII ha pasado de modo pandorización máxima a pandorizador avanzado. Veremos si hace un movimiento bonito hoy y acaba arriba.
Las DLIAs bastante bien hoy. A ver si le dura


----------



## Topongo (12 Mar 2014)

Bueno robopoli al final ni fu ni fa y con un poco menos de volumen que de costumbre.
Por lo menos por encima de los 20..


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 21:17 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Bueno robopoli al final ni fu ni fa y con un poco menos de volumen que de costumbre.
> Por lo menos por encima de los 20..
> 
> Con ni fu ni fa me refiero al rango 17-23 que se nos ha quedado en medio vamos.
> ...





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno robopoli al final ni fu ni fa y con un poco menos de volumen que de costumbre.
> Por lo menos por encima de los 20..
> 
> 
> ...




+2,54% Han estado perronas pero habían llegado a subir a 1,24$ para quedarse al final en 1,21$...
Step by Step little by little.
Yo a la primera entrada la hice a 0,97$ y la segunda a 1,18$ el mismo día que entraste. Vamos a darlas tiempo pero mi fe de momento sigue inquebrantable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> +2,54% Han estado perronas pero habían llegado a subir a 1,24$ para quedarse al final en 1,21$...
> Step by Step little by little.
> Yo a la primera entrada la hice a 0,97$ y la segunda a 1,18$ el mismo día que entraste. Vamos a darlas tiempo pero mi fe de momento sigue inquebrantable
> 
> ...



Es que anda que no jode entrar en maximos maximos ...dar al botón dos segundos mas tarde y estaría con verde de cojones... de momento a recuperar esos 9 centimazos... step by step...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Es que anda que no jode entrar en maximos maximos ...dar al botón dos segundos mas tarde y estaría con verde de cojones... de momento a recuperar esos 9 centimazos... step by step...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk




Confió en que al final sea una cosa anecdótica y suba mucho más!!
Has visto XXII?? Al final de ha dado la vuelta y me ha marcado un +11%! :Baile:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (12 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Confió en que al final sea una cosa anecdótica y suba mucho más!!
> Has visto XXII?? Al final de ha dado la vuelta y me ha marcado un +11%! :Baile:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Si otra mu buena pero anda que no tenia pinta de :: 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si otra mu buena pero anda que no tenia pinta de ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



He tenido que usar una gato hidráulico para bajar mis saco escrotal cuando ha terminado la sesión. Con eso te digo todo!


----------



## Don Pedro (12 Mar 2014)

Muy buenas, aquí otro que metió la cabeza en Delia el otro día a 1,09.

En cuanto a Plug, al final me saltó el SL dinámico a mitad de la subida del otro día y me echaron en 9,49, de todas formas le pude sacar un buen pellizco.

@Robopoli, te reitero mi agradecimiento por compartir tus operaciones y opiniones con nosotros y no hagas caso de reproches ni tonterías que ya somos mayorcitos para saber donde nos metemos.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

Volvemos a la senda arcishhhhhta con una rentabilidad media de un +17,42% después de la espantada de PLUG y FCEL.
Vamos a ver como se da hoy pero EMHO más de un 17% de rentabilidad media en unas 8 o 10 semanas no está mal del todo. 
Paramés preparate que viene Robopoli!!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: : :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
AUTHM y HCI están penalizando de lo lindo pero espero que se recuperen más pronto que tarde. Veremos...
Por el momento buen feeling con las más chicharreras del lugar (DLIA +2,54% y XXII con el impresionante +11% de ayer) :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Mar 2014)

¿De verdad creeis que lo del hidrógeno era una ful o sólo un recorte, que tenía que llegar?

Pantallazo de ahora mismo de las 9 que más suben en pre-market

Pre Market Movers







Top Gaining Stocks Price %Change

OXGN Oxigene Inc. 5.05 17.72%

APPY Venaxis Inc. 3.07 13.24%

KKD Krispy Kreme Doug... 22.26 11.97%

CBMX Combimatrix Corpo.. 3.32 8.85%

PLUG Plug Power Inc. 7.38 8,53%

DEPO Depomed Inc. 14.64 8.44%

SGMS Scientific Games ... 15.00 8.23%

BLDP Ballard Power Sys...5.68 5.97%

FCEL Fuelcell Energy I... 3.55 5.34%



Read more at Pre Market | Stock Market Watch


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿De verdad creeis que lo del hidrógeno era una ful o sólo un recorte, que tenía que llegar?
> 
> Pantallazo de ahora mismo de las 9 que más suben en pre-market
> 
> ...



Estoy oyendo cosas muy buenas del CEO de Ballard y voy a profundizar un poco. Después del descalabro a lo mejor me planteo hacer una entrada pequeña y dejarlas ahí una buena temporada a ver que pasa...

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 12:11 ----------

EPS de PLUG en línea con previsiones y revenue superado.


----------



## musgooo (13 Mar 2014)

PLUG ya ha presentado resultados

News: Plug Power Announces 2013 Fourth Quarter and Year-End Results

Lo que más me gusta es que "Sales orders for the year 2014 already exceed $60 million." comparado con "For the full year 2013, total revenue was $26.6 million".

Acabo de entrar en PLUG pero hay que estar al loro con lo que pueda pasar. Ahora mismo +13% en el premarket


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Estoy oyendo cosas muy buenas del CEO de Ballard y voy a profundizar un poco. Después del descalabro a lo mejor me planteo hacer una entrada pequeña y dejarlas ahí una buena temporada a ver que pasa...
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 12:11 ----------
> 
> EPS de PLUG en línea con previsiones y revenue superado.



Por lo que he leido Ballard es quien fabrica para Plug batería para carretillas.

Fuel Cell Product Customers | Ballard Power Systems

Por fundamento (no he analizado fundamentales), me parece mejor ya que es el fabricante, pero algo tiene lo de Plug con Tesla ..... que no me cuadra con los cincuenta centavos del artículo de los citronios.


PD. Hable español ¿Que es EPS?

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 13:05 ----------




musgooo dijo:


> PLUG ya ha presentado resultados
> 
> News: Plug Power Announces 2013 Fourth Quarter and Year-End Results
> 
> ...



Y los de fuelcell creo que tampoco fueron malos, pero ya sabes lo de rumor y la noticia.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

EPS = Earnings Per Share. Ganacias por acción.



LCIRPM dijo:


> Por lo que he leido Ballard es quien fabrica para Plug batería para carretillas.
> 
> Fuel Cell Product Customers | Ballard Power Systems
> 
> ...


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Mar 2014)

Ah, coño el BPA. You,ve got reason.

Por cierto, ¿habeis visto en las cuentas de Plug 37.000.000 dolares en "Change in fair value of common stock warrant liability" es un pastón de pérdidas ¿Que provisiones serán?


----------



## Topongo (13 Mar 2014)

Esas delias , de moemnto en el pre +2,48... con lo cual siguiendo la logica de las ultimas sesiones significa que guanearemos ::
Bahh que no, hoy peponazo.
Bueno mientras escribia veo que ya está en rojo en el pre... buena señal


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Esas delias , de moemnto en el pre +2,48... con lo cual siguiendo la logica de las ultimas sesiones significa que guanearemos ::
> Bahh que no, hoy peponazo.




Pepón is comming!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 14:19 ----------

Si antes hablamos...::
Nada. De momento va sin nada de volumen.


----------



## Topongo (13 Mar 2014)

Que hija puta en 25 que había abierto...


----------



## Don Pedro (13 Mar 2014)

No me tenteis con el premarket que tengo que salir de compras para estrenar el nuevo broker (IB)


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

Entrada @Topongo style en BLDP a $6,32 :ouch:
Esas anssssiasss coño!!!!

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 14:40 ----------

Por cierto... si no hay burbujas siderales espero tener las BLDP para un par de generaciones de robopolis.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 14:41 ----------

Estoy hasta por quitar las BLDP del watchlist para no veelllasssss


----------



## Don Pedro (13 Mar 2014)

Después de repasar los valores que comentabas, finalmente he dado orden de compra de MANH a 39,37 USD, a ver que pasa. 
De todas es la única que veo que no está en fase de corrección según mis elementales conocimientos de AT y es la que veo con un comportamiento más "tranquilo"


----------



## Topongo (13 Mar 2014)

@robopoli que "demigrancia" lo de las dlia no se nos mueven en to el dia y acaban en rojo ... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2014)

Don Pedro dijo:


> Después de repasar los valores que comentabas, finalmente he dado orden de compra de MANH a 39,37 USD, a ver que pasa.
> De todas es la única que veo que no está en fase de corrección según mis elementales conocimientos de AT y es la que veo con un comportamiento más "tranquilo"




Creo que has elegido bien. MANH es una empresa cojonuda y nada más que hay que ver que el comportamiento de esta semana ha sido bastante digno considerando como están los índices.
Para medio largo plazo de lo mejorcito en mi opinión y de las más tranquilas del grupo robopoliano.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 21:40 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> @robopoli que "demigrancia" lo de las dlia no se nos mueven en to el dia y acaban en rojo ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk




Unas perrunas pero no pasa de ser algo anecdótico. Cuando vayas a una tienda DLIA dentro de unos años y te abran la puerta mientras dicen "Bienvenido Señor Topongo pionero inversor de DLIA en España" verás que gusto te da.
Te habrás fijado en la peazo de entrada que he hecho en BLDP y cómo XXII ha pandorizado al más pintado, no?
Vaya día....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billete50 (14 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Creo que has elegido bien. MANH es una empresa cojonuda y nada más que hay que ver que el comportamiento de esta semana ha sido bastante digno considerando como están los índices.
> Para medio largo plazo de lo mejorcito en mi opinión y de las más tranquilas del grupo robopoliano.
> 
> 
> ...





VOSOTROS QUE ESTUDIAIS SMALL CAPS ENTRAD EN PRPM SERA EL PELOTAZO DE LA PRIMAVERA VERANO 2014

PRPM: Summary for PROTEK CAPITAL, INC.- Yahoo! Finance

pasara s er LUXURIANT HOLDINGS PRONTO

SALUDOS


----------



## Robopoli (14 Mar 2014)

Spoiler






billete50 dijo:


> VOSOTROS QUE ESTUDIAIS SMALL CAPS ENTRAD EN PRPM SERA EL PELOTAZO DE LA PRIMAVERA VERANO 2014
> 
> PRPM: Summary for PROTEK CAPITAL, INC.- Yahoo! Finance
> 
> ...







Ya tuvo que venir este... Venga un poquito de ignore.


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Mar 2014)

Pre en rojo

Top Losing Stocks Price %Change 
PWR Quanta Services I... 31.00 -12.11% 
ZBB Zbb Energy 2.80 -11.95% 
FCEL Fuelcell Energy I... 3.17 -4.80% 
PLUG Plug Power Inc. 7.68 -4.00%
.
.
.
BLDP Ballard Power Sys... 5.85 -2.17%
Read more at Pre Market | Stock Market Watch


----------



## Topongo (14 Mar 2014)

Bueno, buen pre en Dlia 1,23 a ver como nos trollea hoy esta perra.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Mar 2014)

A ver si pasa la cabrona del 1,25 o por lo menos que no palme hoy


----------



## Topongo (14 Mar 2014)

Bueno robopoli pues ya estamos en +0 y supongo que tocará otro dia de la marmota  y cerrará en 21 o 19... 
Yo creo que hasta el 20 andaremos asi, además ayer se movio menos volumen del habitual...


----------



## Topongo (14 Mar 2014)

@robopoli poquito volume hoy también. .. por curiosidad anda sujetando la acción cada vez que sube con un poco de volumen la tiran con 100 acciones

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (14 Mar 2014)

Ya me he fijado también que en el momento que se acerca a 1,25 la tiran hacia abajo ienso:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (17 Mar 2014)

Bueno hoy parece que os vienen peponas las baterias... a ver si a dlia se le pega algo...


----------



## Robopoli (17 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno hoy parece que os vienen peponas las baterias... a ver si a dlia se le pega algo...



A ver si recupero un poco la machada de BLDP 
A DLIA parece que la están secando el volumen. A ver que hace hoy pero al final creo que tienes razón y es posible que hasta el 20 no empiece la fiesta o lo que venga ::


----------



## Topongo (17 Mar 2014)

09:48:03 $1.1767 2,000
09:48:02 $1.17 200
09:47:32 $1.18 300
09:47:16 $1.18 100
09:46:32 $1.20 5,700

Volvemos a lo de semanas anteriores.
trades de 5700 que la suben a 1,2 y con 600 acciones la tiran un 3%
Otro de 2000 que la sube a 1,18 y la tirarn con otras 100 acciones...
ienso:


----------



## Topongo (17 Mar 2014)

Por lo que parece hoy esta entrando volumen en dlia. .. 
Antrs lo decimos...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 Mar 2014)

ATHM sigue corrigiendo l muy perezosa.

Robopoli, como la ves. La sigues aguantando en cartera? Sigues pensando en conservarla hasta final de año?


----------



## Topongo (17 Mar 2014)

Buahh @robopoli como kos trollean con las dlia ... como la tiran... a ver el jueves en susto o muerte pkrquenme da que jos la van a tirar hasta entonces. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (17 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> ATHM sigue corrigiendo l muy perezosa.
> 
> Robopoli, como la ves. La sigues aguantando en cartera? Sigues pensando en conservarla hasta final de año?



Al final ha cerrado en verde. Sigo con ella en cartera y espero aguantarlas este año al menos. Aunque hemos perdido el momentum al final la calidad del negocio es la calidad del negocio y en este caso el negocio creo que es bueno. Habrá que ver los datos macro de china pero ahora mismo está más que barata y de hecho el EPS rating de IBD es el máximo y suele ser un indicador bastante serio. 
Habrá que tener paciencia pero yo sigo confiando en que acabará tirando.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2014 at 21:11 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Buahh @robopoli como kos trollean con las dlia ... como la tiran... a ver el jueves en susto o muerte pkrquenme da que jos la van a tirar hasta entonces. ..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Ha llegado a subir un 3% y pico pero al final nos ha troleado la perrona. Nada. Paciencia también con esta.


----------



## Topongo (17 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Al final ha cerrado en verde. Sigo con ella en cartera y espero aguantarlas este año al menos. Aunque hemos perdido el momentum al final la calidad del negocio es la calidad del negocio y en este caso el negocio creo que es bueno. Habrá que ver los datos macro de china pero ahora mismo está más que barata y de hecho el EPS rating de IBD es el máximo y suele ser un indicador bastante serio.
> Habrá que tener paciencia pero yo sigo confiando en que acabará tirando.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-mar-2014 at 21:11 ----------
> ...



De hecho ha subido casi un 7 . Pero el análisis tuyo es muy bueno y lo de la ceo un punto diferenciador y creo que acertado. .. confío aunque pandoree de momento

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (17 Mar 2014)

Nunca lo ponen fácil pero confiemos en que tire hacia arriba. Peor que el antiguo equipo gestor es difícil hacerlo así que con algo de ventaja partimos.
Como cosa anecdótica, hace un par de meses eché 1000$ a una marihuanera (PHOT). Lo había olvidado ya y cuando he mirado hoy llevaba casi un +100% de plusvis!
Se está montando una burbuja cojonuda con estas también y lo peor de todo es que la mayoría no son negocios viables porque están gestionados de pena. Parece que se fuman su propia mercancía.
De momento lo dejaré ahí para ver que pasa pero es como echar la primitiva casi


----------



## Topongo (17 Mar 2014)

Por lo que he analizado estos días si sobreviven deberian deblar minimo por valor libros vs valor libros sector. .. pero clave el 20 y sobre toso clave próximos resultados no estoa

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (18 Mar 2014)

Bueno Robopoli, por aquí seguimos... 
Comienzo "demigrante de dlia hoy"
Esperemos que esta corrección se acabe a no mucho tardar porque esto se acerca a mi stop mental...
Al menos oler algun dia el verde 
Por lo demás sin mucho más que decir... supongo que hasta el susto o muerte las aguantaré...
Eso a hasta el x2 claro que no hay que ser pesimista


----------



## Robopoli (18 Mar 2014)

HCI activa un programa de compra para los próximos 12 meses de $40 millones. Recordemos que ahora tiene un mark. capital de 414.76M. Esperemos que la noticia de un poco de vidilla a la cotización. De momento hoy parece que reacciona bien:

HCI : Authorizes Stock Repurchase Program | 4-Traders

También han declarado un dividendo trimestral de 27,5 centimos.

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 14:55 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Bueno Robopoli, por aquí seguimos...
> Comienzo "demigrante de dlia hoy"
> Esperemos que esta corrección se acabe a no mucho tardar porque esto se acerca a mi stop mental...
> Al menos oler algun dia el verde
> ...



Queda un día para ver que pasa. De ahí al triplete un suspiro


----------



## Topongo (18 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> HCI activa un programa de compra para los próximos 12 meses de $40 millones. Recordemos que ahora tiene un mark. capital de 414.76M. Esperemos que la noticia de un poco de vidilla a la cotización. De momento hoy parece que reacciona bien:
> 
> HCI : Authorizes Stock Repurchase Program | 4-Traders
> 
> ...



No era el 20 a cierre de mercado? vamos que nos queda "sufrir" todo el dia de hoy, mañana y el propio 20 no?
O me he perdido algo?
Sigo optimista mas que nada porque en esta acción para bien o para mal la cotización del momento no vale para nada ya que en nada te la levantan /tiran 10 cent sin despeinarse.
El tema es que los stops hay que tenerlos , el mio está en un cierre por debajo de 1,05, aunque no se si se diera el caso antes de resultados que haría claro...


----------



## Robopoli (18 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No era el 20 a cierre de mercado? vamos que nos queda "sufrir" todo el dia de hoy, mañana y el propio 20 no?
> O me he perdido algo?
> Sigo optimista mas que nada porque en esta acción para bien o para mal la cotización del momento no vale para nada ya que en nada te la levantan /tiran 10 cent sin despeinarse.
> El tema es que los stops hay que tenerlos , el mio está en un cierre por debajo de 1,05, aunque no se si se diera el caso antes de resultados que haría claro...



Tienes razón. El 20...Mañana es la FED 
Yo me quedo a ver el final de la película dentro. Ya veremos si es de terror, de risa o de amor. Total, dudo que toquen muchísimo la cotización estos días y el viaje lo hacía con vistas a 2014 completo. 
Si la cosa sale rana en estos resultados habrá que esperar a los siguientes. Paciencia is the key 

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 15:10 ----------




ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> ATHM sigue corrigiendo l muy perezosa.
> 
> Robopoli, como la ves. La sigues aguantando en cartera? Sigues pensando en conservarla hasta final de año?



Parece que Autohome te oyó y quiere despertar! +8% hoy. 
A ver que cierre hace pero de momento hemos tenido días peores


----------



## Topongo (18 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tienes razón. El 20...Mañana es la FED
> Yo me quedo a ver el final de la película dentro. Ya veremos si es de terror, de risa o de amor. Total, dudo que toquen muchísimo la cotización estos días y el viaje lo hacía con vistas a 2014 completo.
> Si la cosa sale rana en estos resultados habrá que esperar a los siguientes. Paciencia is the key
> 
> ...



si yo entiendo lo de paciencia is the key... pero bueno al menos en mi caso con stops que me da que los de colonial o los primeros bankieros por mucha paciencia que tengan....
La apuesta es arriesgada, es casi al completo de institucionales y parece que quieren reflotarla... pero no siempre salen las cosas, también es verdad que le toca corregir un poquito (un muchito mas bien apra que al subida sea sana ,pena que me estoy jamando la corrección enterita)
Pues eso robopoli, paciencia si, sin problema... a lo mejor despues del jueves me toca quedarme a largo "por cojones" o hacemos un PLUG... o nada de nada...
Sin más por ir charlando un ratillo en el hilo...


----------



## Robopoli (18 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> si yo entiendo lo de paciencia is the key... pero bueno al menos en mi caso con stops que me da que los de colonial o los primeros bankieros por mucha paciencia que tengan....
> La apuesta es arriesgada, es casi al completo de institucionales y parece que quieren reflotarla... pero no siempre salen las cosas, también es verdad que le toca corregir un poquito (un muchito mas bien apra que al subida sea sana ,pena que me estoy jamando la corrección enterita)
> Pues eso robopoli, paciencia si, sin problema... a lo mejor despues del jueves me toca quedarme a largo "por cojones" o hacemos un PLUG... o nada de nada...
> Sin más por ir charlando un ratillo en el hilo...



Has visto alguna otra o tienes el cupo usano cubierto? 
MANH está haciendolo muy bien la verdad. Los tíos van poquito a poco pero casi siempre marcando verde. Es una valor mucho más conservador y su trayectoria hasta la fecha ha ido como un tiro. 
La capitalización y volumen también son bastante decentes (mark. cap. 3.000 millones vol. 589k) así que la volatilidad es bastante más reducida.


----------



## Topongo (18 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Has visto alguna otra o tienes el cupo usano cubierto?
> MANH está haciendolo muy bien la verdad. Los tíos van poquito a poco pero casi siempre marcando verde. Es una valor mucho más conservador y su trayectoria hasta la fecha ha ido como un tiro.
> La capitalización y volumen también son bastante decentes (mark. cap. 3.000 millones vol. 589k) así que la volatilidad es bastante más reducida.



Tengo copado el tema usano de momento, las dos posiciones que uso para "no cartera largo" las tengo cubiertas con esta y BKIA... quizá a mi perfil si le hubiera ido un poco mas algo menos sobresaltador(también creo que fue extrema la mala suerte de la entrada, pero esto es bolsa y esto pasa), pero esto lo digo siendo plenamente consciente de que si el salto hubbiese sido al verde estaría encantado.
DE todas formas se agradece un montón que comentes los valores ya que a la mayoría se nos escapa pero yo entré en DLIA sabiendo que era algo puramente especulativo y basado en una persona (la nueva CEO con grande éxitos y que creo que no hubiese fichado si no se viese capaz), que ojo y por eso en parte entré , que muchas veces en eso radica el éxito.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Mar 2014)

A mandar! Los que vea interesantes los seguiré comentando por aquí aunque seré más conservador eligiendo mis propias posiciones y las que suelte por aquí claro. 
No lo digo tanto por DLIA que estaba claro cual era la apusta como por XXII y BLDP que han sido entradas para llorar (bastante peor que la tuya).
Al final cuando todo va verde nos envalentonamos y arriesgamos más y se nos olvida que lo más importante es preservar el capital.
Cada día esto de la bolsa es una lección y de vez en cuando se convierte en nuestra némesis para que no se nos olvide que muchas veces cometemos cagadas importantes
::


----------



## Topongo (18 Mar 2014)

Como se reboza en el barro la muy cerdaca...
Entiendo que será la corrección sana al 1,10 clavao para el jueves y luego dios dirá.
También supongo que la gemnte que la lleve en verde no querrá un susto o muerte y se esta saliendo...

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 18:10 ----------

O un hombro cabeza hombre que nos vamos a cagar...


----------



## Robopoli (18 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Como se reboza en el barro la muy cerdaca...
> Entiendo que será la corrección sana al 1,10 clavao para el jueves y luego dios dirá.
> También supongo que la gemnte que la lleve en verde no querrá un susto o muerte y se esta saliendo...
> 
> ...




Si te sirve de consuelo yo las tengo verdes menos la última entrada y no me voy a salir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (18 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si te sirve de consuelo yo las tengo verdes menos la última entrada y no me voy a salir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Si mientras no pierda el 1,05 voy tranquilo ... lo otro me haría tener dilemas... 


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (18 Mar 2014)

Vaya cierre asqueroso que han tenido las DLIAs. Estarán desincentivando que la peña se quede para los resultados, dejándola enganchada o todo lo contrario.
Autohome parece que hoy ha querido recuperar parte del brillo perdido estos días de atrás al igual que Dryships y HCI. XXII parece que quiere dejar de desangrarse y BLDP desplomándose a lo grande. Aún así si nos ceñimos al medio plazo espero que recuperen su valor y superen el rendimiento medio del mercado. Si alguna sale rana rana espero que el resto compensen con creces. 
Al final se trata de que la suma neta al final del año supere mercado y en eso aún tengo plena confianza!


----------



## Topongo (18 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vaya cierre asqueroso que han tenido las DLIAs. Estarán desincentivando que la peña se quede para los resultados, dejándola enganchada o todo lo contrario.
> Autohome parece que hoy ha querido recuperar parte del brillo perdido estos días de atrás al igual que Dryships y HCI. XXII parece que quiere dejar de desangrarse y BLDP desplomándose a lo grande. Aún así si nos ceñimos al medio plazo espero que recuperen su valor y superen el rendimiento medio del mercado. Si alguna sale rana rana espero que el resto compensen con creces.
> Al final se trata de que la suma neta al final del año supere mercado y en eso aún tengo plena confianza!



Las dlias estan en plan "demigrante" parecido a lo que hizo sabadell antes de resultados... en el fondo tiene pinta de mejor de lo esperado y peponazo pero me fio poco estoy planteando soltar media carga antes de resultados , lo pensare... no.me aperece quedarme pillado con demasiado.


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 23:01 ----------

Eso o piramidamos... a ver...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (18 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Las dlias estan en plan "demigrante" parecido a lo que hizo sabadell antes de resultados... en el fondo tiene pinta de mejor de lo esperado y peponazo pero me fio poco estoy planteando soltar media carga antes de resultados , lo pensare... no.me aperece quedarme pillado con demasiado.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Típica situación en la que hagamos lo que hagamos el 20 estaremos pegados para ver que pasa. Que puñetera es la bolsa 
Por sacar más datos a la luz: Viendo en detalle la situación de DLIA llama la atención el poco gacelerío que hay. Entre insiders e inversores institucionales tienen el 82% aprox. de las acciones y practicamente todo el volumen movido hoy ha sido de institucionales.
El precio objetivo que marca finviz a día de hoy es de $2.


----------



## Topongo (19 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Típica situación en la que hagamos lo que hagamos el 20 estaremos pegados para ver que pasa. Que puñetera es la bolsa
> Por sacar más datos a la luz: Viendo en detalle la situación de DLIA llama la atención el poco gacelerío que hay. Entre insiders e inversores institucionales tienen el 82% aprox. de las acciones y practicamente todo el volumen movido hoy ha sido de institucionales.
> El precio objetivo que marca finviz a día de hoy es de $2.



Si ya había leido lo de finbiz. .. los cuidadores la están tirando , no sé por qué pero lo estan haciendo. .. tampoco es una empresa que tenga muchos cortos.
Creo quw me quedaré el 90% de mi desconfianza/miedo es por la entrada y siendo objetivos hay que pensar que se entró en 15 aunque no fuese así (yo me entiendo).
Me quedo con la carga y que sea lo que dios quiera... todos los resultados de este año muy probablemente serán mejores que los del año pasado y eso debería hacer tirar el valor si no ahora en próximos meses. Asi que nervios de acero y a aguantar el chaparrón. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (19 Mar 2014)

Yo también me quedo. En unos meses sabremos si estamos en lo correcto o si vamos a tener a pandoro con nosotros una temporadita.


----------



## Don Pedro (19 Mar 2014)

Yo también las aguantaré hasta ver para donde tiran, en cualquier caso no llevo muchas.

@Robopoli, un offtopic, para operar en el mercado español con IB es necesario activar algo? He intentado poner orden de compra de valores del MAB, del Continuo y del Ibex y me dice que no tengo permiso para operar.




Robopoli dijo:


> Yo también me quedo. En unos meses sabremos si estamos en lo correcto o si vamos a tener a pandoro con nosotros una temporadita.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Mar 2014)

Don Pedro dijo:


> Yo también las aguantaré hasta ver para donde tiran, en cualquier caso no llevo muchas.
> 
> @Robopoli, un offtopic, para operar en el mercado español con IB es necesario activar algo? He intentado poner orden de compra de valores del MAB, del Continuo y del Ibex y me dice que no tengo permiso para operar.



mmmmm que yo recuerde no. Otra cosa es que haya valores del MAB que a lo mejor no tengan pero me extraña. Habla con ellos a ver que te dicen. Suelen ser bastante rápidos y formales.
De toda formas para operar en España creo que IB si sale más caro que Selfbank por ejemplo. Te lo digo por si operas mucho aquí.


----------



## Don Pedro (19 Mar 2014)

Me respondo a mi mismo, hay que modificar los permisos de negociación.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Mar 2014)

Están tendiendo puente de plata en DLIA?? ienso:


----------



## Topongo (19 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Están tendiendo puente de plata en DLIA?? ienso:



Yo lo que estoy viendo es que está entrando volumen como no entraba desde hace unos dias (vamos desde que yo la llevo)
Esperemos que no sea una trampa y despues de la purga toque un poco de peponeo.. o al menos un poco de tranquiliad.


----------



## Topongo (19 Mar 2014)

@robopoli sabes si depositan resultados a la mañana y rueda de prensa a la tarde o todo a la tarde? Lo digo para saber si abrimos con el susto o muerte o ya si eso en el After. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Mar 2014)

Hay alguna noticia para el ostión de Manh??


----------



## Topongo (19 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Hay alguna noticia para el ostión de Manh??



Son las costumbres del nasdaq y hay que respetarlas...
Por lo demás Robopoli ha comentadoq ue no había noticias, echandole un ojo ya cotiza por encima del precio estimado a un año y bueno, aquí las correcciones son por la via rapida claro...


----------



## Topongo (19 Mar 2014)

sigue la "demigrancia" en dlia... tengo la esperanza que sea tipo sabadell... depioje brutal y pepon , si no es asi... pandoro yo te abrazo...


----------



## Robopoli (19 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Hay alguna noticia para el ostión de Manh??



La única teoría que tengo es que ha habido insiders que han vendido en los últimos días y el mercado ha sobreactuado pero ni idea. 
De todas formas manda cojones que nos hayamos comido este sell-off con lo lineal que ha sido la acción durante los últimos años.
Aún así el negocio sigue siendo de una calidad extraordinaria por lo que de momento tranquilidad máxima.

MANH Manhattan Associates, Inc. XNAS:MANH Stock Quote Price News


----------



## Robopoli (20 Mar 2014)

A ver si hoy el cuchillo ya no cae y si mantiene el viernes a lo mejor hago una recarguita de MANH.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

Bueno que dlianos hoy petamos o nos petan?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (20 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno que dlianos hoy petamos o nos petan?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Tanto MANH como DLIA junto a Gowex y ATHM son entradas con vistas a saltarme a Montoro así que no sufro demasiado por los vaivenes.
De todos modos espero que pete en el buen sentido de la palabra::


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

La subida del dolar en principio algo nos ayuda...


----------



## Robopoli (20 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno que dlianos hoy petamos o nos petan?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Yo he comprado ya un kg de palomintas y la mejor botella de pacharán que he podido encontrar para esta noche. 
A las malas ya se sabe que las penas con pacharán son menos penas!


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo he comprado ya un kg de palomintas y la mejor botella de pacharán que he podido encontrar para esta noche.
> A las malas ya se sabe que las penas con pacharán son menos penas!



Vamos que hasta el after-market ni puñetera idea no? no es como aquí que los resultados están a primera hora (bueno los resultados ya estaban creo) y luego hacen tipica presentación y demás, pero que vamos el mercado ya ha dado su interpretación.
Bueno hoy he quedado para hacer un poco de juernes... y me da que como la cosa va a ser buena o mala yo bebere mucho :: mañana a ver como vengo al curro...


----------



## Don Pedro (20 Mar 2014)

Acabo de poner una orden de compra de Eurona y me pone que las comisiones estimadas son de 4 euros. Creo recordar que en Selfbank me clavaron cerca de 18 € por una compra de unos 2000€ en el Mab y encima tuve que llamar por teléfono para dar la orden.
Cuando me entre la orden pongo el importe que me cobran de comisión.




Robopoli dijo:


> ...
> De toda formas para operar en España creo que IB si sale más caro que Selfbank por ejemplo. Te lo digo por si operas mucho aquí.


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

Joder DLIA ...como nos la desangran, dia a dia... centimo a centimo... ainsss


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

@robopoli confirma si puedes pero hoy esta entrando bastante volumen comparado con esra última semana no? Llevan casi 800000 ya. No es mala señal ienso:

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (20 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> @robopoli confirma si puedes pero hoy esta entrando bastante volumen comparado con esra última semana no? Llevan casi 800000 ya. No es mala señal ienso:
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



De volumen ronda el millón pero si te fijas no la mueven del precio. Va céntimo arriba céntimo pero sin menearla demasiado. Ni idea de si esto es bueno, malo o todo lo contrario pero aquí mantenemos la emoción hasta el final.
Pacharán, hielos, todo listo y preparado para lo que venga. :cook:

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 19:56 ----------

Viéndolo con un poco de calma parece que todo el volumen ha sido justo cuando ha tocado mínimos. O cuidador o alguien posicionándose bien o eso es lo que cree


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> De volumen ronda el millón pero si te fijas no la mueven del precio. Va céntimo arriba céntimo pero sin menearla demasiado. Ni idea de si esto es bueno, malo o todo lo contrario pero aquí mantenemos la emoción hasta el final.
> Pacharán, hielos, todo listo y preparado para lo que venga. :cook:
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 19:56 ----------
> ...



Ya toy medio tajao asi que me quedo ... pandoro a ti me entrego...
Volumen mas que otros dias me parece pero al meno no la desangran... 
En un par de horas deberemos saber algo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (20 Mar 2014)

Abriendo las cervezas!!


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

Os llevo ventaja cabroneeesss

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (20 Mar 2014)

8% bajando en el after....

Después de haber subido un 3% no es una pandorada tan fuerte. 

Por ahora...::


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> 8% bajando en el after....
> 
> Después de haber subido un 3% no es una pandorada tan fuerte.
> 
> Por ahora...::



Si va 3% arriba no entiendo nada...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 21:39 ----------

Ya veo el guano ya...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 21:47 ----------

Bueno ahora a saber... pkr que

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (20 Mar 2014)

No he visto los resultados pero veo que en after va palmando un -7%! :ouch:
Todavía creo que me dejaría la posición media en verde pero vaya putada :'(



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

A mi me va a acompañar pandoro a casa 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 22:09 ----------

Tocate los cojones ahora en equity

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (20 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A mi me va a acompañar pandoro a casa
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Si. Se ha quedado a 0... A ver si mañana tengo tiempo de mirar los resultados porque ya estoy de juernes pero de momento mejor 0% que -7%


----------



## Topongo (20 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si. Se ha quedado a 0... A ver si mañana tengo tiempo de mirar los resultados porque ya estoy de juernes pero de momento mejor 0% que -7%



Todo el hilo de juernes . .. mu raro.. cosa Yo le voy a dedicar un rato mañana pero sabemos que la clave es el pre. .. ellos lo harán pir nosotros

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (21 Mar 2014)

Bueno @Robopoli, lo pongo aquí y no en HAVEI para no dar la matraca. tiene pinta rara el after en DLIA, basicamente han presentado resultados, los datos ya se sabían.
El tema del after creo que es porque Gardner no ha querido hacer previsiones ni dar cifras de como va al cosa por el momento, que no era el dia...
Obviamente no era el dia , pero seguro que si el tema hubiera ido bien algo habría comentado... o no , a saber.
Como siempre el mercado pondrá las cosas en su sitio si consiguen un EPS de 0 vamos no negativo debería cotizar a 2,5-3 como minimo...
Tampoco será el primar afeter y pre con guano sideral y que acabe en peponazo... pero no creo que hoy sea el caso vamos me da que como los anarroso nos tocará estar un tiempecito en DLIA.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Mar 2014)

Acabo de ver que en el after al final recuperó la senda del guanismo y se quedó en casi un -9%.
Veremos en que queda la cosa hoy pero parece que hoy nos vamos a tragar el lado más emocional de la bolsa ::::::


----------



## Topongo (21 Mar 2014)

Yo veré lo que hago pero creo que voy a asumir la mitad de las perdidas y lo otro dejarlo para largo y ver si dobla , triplica o qué , tampoco estoy muy seguro de que sea el mejor dia para soltarlas... 
De todas formas los trades con mas volumen del after han sido por el precio actual o superior 26000 frente a 20000...
Mosqueante que los primeros y ultimos trades del after sean los de precios bajos.
veremos por donde viene el pre y a lo mejor dejo una orden puesta en 1,13-15 por si suena la flauta...
Pero bueno que si tuviera que apostar lo haría por el guano claro...


----------



## Topongo (21 Mar 2014)

Estoy leyendo la transcripcción de la rueda de prensa de Gardner ayer y si es cierto la mitad de lo que dice la cosa pinta bien, ahorro de costes de 5 millones.
Liquidando inventario y muy buena aceptación de la nueva colección y demás. Inventario de la vieja solo 25%.
reduced our overhead costs by 15% in the fourth quarter as compared to the same period last year for a management-led restructuring effort
Our team's collective efforts are becoming increasingly apparent as we move through the first quarter of 2014, and we will build sequentially throughout the balance of the year.
la podeis leer y cometar algo si quereis
esta en seekingalpha
el problema de lo de ayer es su negativa a hablar de ventas actuales y plan de negocio...
Veremos a ver de moemnto el pre viene guanoso...


----------



## Robopoli (21 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Estoy leyendo la transcripcción de la rueda de prensa de Gardner ayer y si es cierto la mitad de lo que dice la cosa pinta bien, ahorro de costes de 5 millones.
> Liquidando inventario y muy buena aceptación de la nueva colección y demás. Inventario de la vieja solo 25%.
> reduced our overhead costs by 15% in the fourth quarter as compared to the same period last year for a management-led restructuring effort
> Our team's collective efforts are becoming increasingly apparent as we move through the first quarter of 2014, and we will build sequentially throughout the balance of the year.
> ...



Si. La tía la verdad es que ha sido un poco torpe aunque puede ser que sencillamente no tenga datos concluyentes y sea honesta lo cual a la larga será muy positivo. Yo personalmente prefiero alguien conservador que vaya poniendo los pies en el suelo y dando sorpresas positivas que a algunos reyes del chau chau que hay por ahí en otras empresas. 
Respecto a lo que están haciendo parece ser que han renovado todo el equipo directivo, marketing, los diseños...Están poniendo la casa patas arriba y ahora lo que hace falta ver es que se vaya notando en sucesivos trimestres. 
Muchas veces los resultados de este tipo de catarsis no suelen ser tan evidentes en el corto plazo pero a la larga tiene que notarse por cojones. 
Estoy convencido que pensando en el largo plazo todos estos subeybajas que vamos a tener van a ser irrelevantes y que esto no lo va a conocer ni su madre en un año.
Ya veremos si tengo razón o no!


----------



## Topongo (21 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si. La tía la verdad es que ha sido un poco torpe aunque puede ser que sencillamente no tenga datos concluyentes y sea honesta lo cual a la larga será muy positivo. Yo personalmente prefiero alguien conservador que vaya poniendo los pies en el suelo y dando sorpresas positivas que a algunos reyes del chau chau que hay por ahí en otras empresas.
> Respecto a lo que están haciendo parece ser que han renovado todo el equipo directivo, marketing, los diseños...Están poniendo la casa patas arriba y ahora lo que hace falta ver es que se vaya notando en sucesivos trimestres.
> Muchas veces los resultados de este tipo de catarsis no suelen ser tan evidentes en el corto plazo pero a la larga tiene que notarse por cojones.
> Estoy convencido que pensando en el largo plazo todos estos subeybajas que vamos a tener van a ser irrelevantes y que esto no lo va a conocer ni su madre en un año.
> Ya veremos si tengo razón o no!



Si de hecho me quedo bastante satisfecho , porque se lo están currando y bien, me quedo relativamente tranquilo y la voy a dejar como l/p de verdad, vamos que este año reservo una de las posiciones dividenderas de largo plazo que tenía pensado hacer para esta, me la voy a "jugar" ya que si salen estan cosas son de x3 o más, en mayo veremos realmente si la cosa ha mejorado con os primeros resultados mas o menos serios de este equipo.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Mar 2014)

Va sin volumen...


----------



## Topongo (21 Mar 2014)

Bueno robopoli pues al final ha empezando guanando... por un momentito ha estado verde y todo :: la verdad es con las smallcap no se puede aventurar nada! igual acabamos con pepón y todo 
oficialmente dejo de mirar la cotización... la dejo aparcada... salvo para comentar congas puntuales y noticias claro...


----------



## Garrafón (21 Mar 2014)

ANR, IMTECH, JC PENNEY, DELIA...

Vaya racha.


----------



## Topongo (21 Mar 2014)

Lo pongo aquí también

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 19:18 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Lo pongo aquí también, he soltado la mitad de dlia no estaba comodo com la cantidad/riesgo y eso que sigo pensando que ira para arriba pero quiza pueda piramidar si la tiran o reentrar cuando la cosa este algo mas clara siempre suelo entrar con media carga por estas cosas chicharreras y esta vez he entrado a lo loco.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (21 Mar 2014)

Justo hoy llevo un día de no parar pero veo que está DLIA pandoreando de lo suyo.
Sigo con el plan a largo plazo salvo que suba un 300% claro 
Creo que con este tipo de acciones hay que ser más mecánico que con ninguna otra porque si no te puedes volver loco como te dejes llevar por lo emocional.
En general es día malo para el nasdaq así que todas las small caps están sufriendo.


----------



## Topongo (21 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Justo hoy llevo un día de no parar pero veo que está DLIA pandoreando de lo suyo.
> Sigo con el plan a largo plazo salvo que suba un 300% claro
> Creo que con este tipo de acciones hay que ser más mecánico que con ninguna otra porque si no te puedes volver loco como te dejes llevar por lo emocional.
> En general es día malo para el nasdaq así que todas las small caps están sufriendo.



Sip tienes razon en eso pero el tema es que no reparti la carga inicial y al final es lo que voy a hacer a un coste mayor... sibla tiran mucho piramidare posiblemente y como no estaba cómodo me he quitado la mitad, ahora ya si puedo dejarla tirada... se ha juntado mala entrada y posibilidades de mucho guano hasta mayo que presenta resultados. 
Ahora si estoy comodo en el valor y puedo tirar tranquilo. .. por tener posibilidad de piramidar si lo veo claro.
De todas formas el sufrimiento de dlia viene de la poca info de como va la cosa... si además juntamos con la ampliación que van a hacer a 0,8 en nada de tiempo pues me da que vamos a eso... y como creo eso en el corto plazo pues me quito la mitad. Si acierto guay si fallo pues guay también porque sera que sube 
Pero bueno esta es mi apreciación personal. .




Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (21 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Sip tienes razon en eso pero el tema es que no reparti la carga inicial y al final es lo que voy a hacer a un coste mayor... sibla tiran mucho piramidare posiblemente y como no estaba cómodo me he quitado la mitad, ahora ya si puedo dejarla tirada... se ha juntado mala entrada y posibilidades de mucho guano hasta mayo que presenta resultados.
> Ahora si estoy comodo en el valor y puedo tirar tranquilo. .. por tener posibilidad de piramidar si lo veo claro.
> De todas formas el sufrimiento de dlia viene de la poca info de como va la cosa... si además juntamos con la ampliación que van a hacer a 0,8 en nada de tiempo pues me da que vamos a eso... y como creo eso en el corto plazo pues me quito la mitad. Si acierto guay si fallo pues guay también porque sera que sube
> Pero bueno esta es mi apreciación personal. .
> ...



Nada. Si aquí al final se trata de que cada uno aplique la estrategia con la que cada uno esté más cómodo. También los puntos de entrada, percepción del riesgo, etc son distintos para cada uno por lo que aquí los dogmas, briconsejos y demás no sirven de mucho.
BTW rozando el dolar!


----------



## Don Pedro (23 Mar 2014)

Por si es de utilidad para alguien, aquí pongo una tabla con las comisiones aproximadas que me han cobrado en IB, ING y SelfBank en diferentes operaciones que he realizado, las comisiones las he redondeado por dar cifras exactas y corresponden a operaciones de unos 3000 € (en concreto entre algo más de 2000 € y menos de 4000).

ENTIDAD MERCADO COMISIÓN
IB MAB 4 EUR
IB USA 1 – 4 USD *(1)
IB ESP - -
ING MAB 15 EUR
ING ESP 15 EUR
ING USA 16 EUR
SELFBANK MAB 18 EUR 
SELFBANK ESP 10 – 12 EUR
SELFBANK USA 15 EUR

(1) En dos compras de distintos valores realizadas el mismo día, en una me cobraron 1 $ y en otra 4$, no se si es que al poner la orden a mercado me la hicieron de 4 veces.

En las operaciones de ING no te especifican las comisiones, por lo que las he calculado con los datos que me daban.

En SelfBank, antes cobraban más al vender que al comprar, aparte te cobran 2 € (creo) si se ejecuta algun SL. Aparte de esto para operaciones con valores del MAB tienes que ordenarlas por teléfono.



Don Pedro dijo:


> Acabo de poner una orden de compra de Eurona y me pone que las comisiones estimadas son de 4 euros. Creo recordar que en Selfbank me clavaron cerca de 18 € por una compra de unos 2000€ en el Mab y encima tuve que llamar por teléfono para dar la orden.
> Cuando me entre la orden pongo el importe que me cobran de comisión.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Mar 2014)

Un ejemplito de lo que puede pasar con las small caps y porqué sólo los himbersores más infatigables deben entrar en este tipo de valores.

Nu Skin (NUS) ha sido durante bastante tiempo una compañía con unos fundamentales bastante impresionantes que desde hace unos meses ha sufrido un ataque por parte de varios analistas, empresas de resolución de conflictos empresas vs accionariado y hasta del gobierno chino dejando caer más o menos la cotización a la mitad del precio que tenía en Enero. Sin querer ahondar en el problema todo este jaleo que se ha producido era motivado porque el gobierno chino estaba considerando que la compañía estaba utilizando métodos comerciales poco honestos con sus clientes incluso llegando a hablar de estafa piramidal (Herbalife style). Esto hizo que los accionistas salieran corriendo y muchos gabinetes de abogados se frotaran las manos viendo como crecía el número de accionistas que iban a representar contra la administración de la empresa. Cienes y cienes de analistas han sentenciado a la empresa a muerte en muchas ocasiones durante estos meses y les han dado estopa hasta decir basta.
Por fin los reguladores chinos han sacado una sentencia dos meses y medio después (me río si esto hubiera pasado en España) y condenan a NUS a pagar $540.000 por no aportar suficiente documentación en algunos productos y confundir a los consumidores locales. Vamos una sanción bastante irrisoria...
Ahora las acciones están remontando más de un 20% en premarket y tiene pinta (Dios mediante) de que acabará subiendo de nuevo a máximos.
Más info:
Nu Skin Enterprises : Provides Update on China Regulatory Reviews | 4-Traders

Obviamente esto es un caso bastante concreto que no tiene porque ser extrapolable a todo pero lo que quiero decir con toda esta chapa es que el mindset que hay que tener para meterse en small caps es completamente distinto a lo que pueda suceder en otro tipo de empresas. Aquí lo emocional importa mucho más y eso lo saben las manos fuertes que agitan de vez en cuando los árboles para recoger lo que otros dejan. El lado positivo es que pueden ser valores extremadamente lucrativos si se entra en el momento adecuado.
Por eso en mi opinión es más importante que nunca elegir buenos fundamentales y/o buena administración que proporcione unas expectativas de crecimiento sobresalientes. Lo mediocre en general en este tipo de valores acaba terminando bastante mal.
Fin de chapa.


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Un ejemplito de lo que puede pasar con las small caps y porqué sólo los himbersores más infatigables deben entrar en este tipo de valores.
> 
> Nu Skin (NUS) ha sido durante bastante tiempo una compañía con unos fundamentales bastante impresionantes que desde hace unos meses ha sufrido un ataque por parte de varios analistas, empresas de resolución de conflictos empresas vs accionariado y hasta del gobierno chino dejando caer más o menos la cotización a la mitad del precio que tenía en Enero. Sin querer ahondar en el problema todo este jaleo que se ha producido era motivado porque el gobierno chino estaba considerando que la compañía estaba utilizando métodos comerciales poco honestos con sus clientes incluso llegando a hablar de estafa piramidal (Herbalife style). Esto hizo que los accionistas salieran corriendo y muchos gabinetes de abogados se frotaran las manos viendo como crecía el número de accionistas que iban a representar contra la administración de la empresa. Cienes y cienes de analistas han sentenciado a la empresa a muerte en muchas ocasiones durante estos meses y les han dado estopa hasta decir basta.
> Por fin los reguladores chinos han sacado una sentencia dos meses y medio después (me río si esto hubiera pasado en España) y condenan a NUS a pagar $540.000 por no aportar suficiente documentación en algunos productos y confundir a los consumidores locales. Vamos una sanción bastante irrisoria...
> ...



Esto es aplicable en general, y tiene mucho sentido común. Pero robo, estamos hablando de empresas chinas. Yo ni con u palo, salvo honrosas excepciones no les dejó mi dinero a un chino ni loco.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Mar 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Esto es aplicable en general, y tiene mucho sentido común. Pero robo, estamos hablando de empresas chinas. Yo ni con u palo, salvo honrosas excepciones no les dejó mi dinero a un chino ni loco.



hmmmm norrrr. Nu Skin es americana de la america más profunda (Utah y creo que más concretamente de Provo) pero tiene una cuota importante de clientes en china.
Aún así hay empresas chinas y empresas chinas como todo en esta vida pero tienes razón en que hay que tener bastante más cuidado con estos.


----------



## Topongo (24 Mar 2014)

Buahh dlia... se nos muere va directa a los 80 o incluso 60 me parece y ahí hasta resultados o aceptación definitiva de la ampliación

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (24 Mar 2014)

Bueno robopoli, me voy a pirar al completo de DLIA y lameré mis heridas, estoy seguro de que se va a los 70 y estando seguro no me puedo quedar dentro, esta haciendo un HCH de manual, queda la ampliación definitiva de capital (que eestoy convencido de que se hará) pero sin resultados claros no me quedo dentro, he hecho el gacelo pero asi es la vida, agradecerte tus aportaciones.
Además hoy si que la están tirando con volumen acojonante.
ganaré el premio gacelo de marzo? ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (24 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno robopoli, me voy a pirar al completo de DLIA y lameré mis heridas, estoy seguro de que se va a los 70 y estando seguro no me puedo quedar dentro, esta haciendo un HCH de manual, queda la ampliación definitiva de capital (que eestoy convencido de que se hará) pero sin resultados claros no me quedo dentro, he hecho el gacelo pero asi es la vida, agradecerte tus aportaciones.
> Además hoy si que la están tirando con volumen acojonante.
> ganaré el premio gacelo de marzo? ienso:



Gracias señor Topongo. Yo me he cogido la cantimplora, cuatro cabras, me he puesto una toalla que tenía en casa en la cabeza y ya estoy preparado para hacer de tuareg y pasar los desiertos DLIAnos más inhospitos. 
Como siempre iré contando de cuando en cuando mis aventuras y desaventuras por el proceloso mundo de las smallcaps ::


----------



## Topongo (24 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Gracias señor Topongo. Yo me he cogido la cantimplora, cuatro cabras, me he puesto una toalla que tenía en casa en la cabeza y ya estoy preparado para hacer de tuareg y pasar los desiertos DLIAnos más inhospitos.
> Como siempre iré contando de cuando en cuando mis aventuras y desaventuras por el proceloso mundo de las smallcaps ::



Ha sido un placer y si mis calculos son correctos quiza´le vuelva a entrar en 60-65 de aquí a un par de semanas a lo máximo con la intención de que la muy perra me devuelva parte de mi pasta. pero ahora mismo me parece que la van a tirar a niveles pre-gardner y ojo como se echen atrás los inversores o no aprueben la ampliación , igual la falta de forecast tiene algo que ver ienso:
Creo que ahora mismo está para no tocarla ni con un palo...
Obviamente ahora empezará a peponear, pero no lo veo, la rentabilidad /riesgo está peor que antes de la rueda de prensa de la tolai esta .
Nos vemos por aquí.


----------



## Don Pedro (24 Mar 2014)

Yo entré con 1000 acciones por debajo de 1,1 $ con el euro más alto, así que de momento las pérdidas no son muchas.
Donde si me he pillado los dedos ha sido con MANH.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (25 Mar 2014)

Robopoli, como ves esas ATHM? Correcciones sanas o los chinos liandola?
Voy a largo y tal..pero Pascual!


----------



## Robopoli (25 Mar 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Robopoli, como ves esas ATHM? Correcciones sanas o los chinos liandola?
> Voy a largo y tal..pero Pascual!



Ni idea de que le ha pasado... No he encontrado ninguna noticia sobre ATHM y parece que BITA está cayendo también por lo que debe ser algo generalizado.
A las tecnológicas llevan dos semanas dándolas de lo lindo y supongo que al final la percepción de riesgo en una empresa china es mayor por lo que la gente sale escopetada antes.
Yo creo que esperaré mínimo hasta los próximos resultados para ver como van. Si no me gusta lo que veo saldré como buenamente pueda.
También es cierto que aún voy sacándole entorno a un 16% y que tengo por lo general bastante pachorra para aguantar dentro de valores volátiles. 
Ojo no tengo porque ser buena referencia...

---------- Post added 25-mar-2014 at 16:59 ----------




Don Pedro dijo:


> Yo entré con 1000 acciones por debajo de 1,1 $ con el euro más alto, así que de momento las pérdidas no son muchas.
> Donde si me he pillado los dedos ha sido con MANH.



Yo de verdad que estoy tranquilo dentro de MANH. Sigo viéndola como una empresa sólida y buena candidata para superar el rendimiento general de mercado este año. Las tecnológicas en general están pillando buenas pandoradas estas semanas pero también sabemos que la elasticidad de los precios de este tipo de empresas es mayor.


----------



## jopitxujo (25 Mar 2014)

Me están entrando ganas de entrar en Plug, ha abierto con gap y está subiendo con ganas.


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Mar 2014)

Buen apunte.
¡Anda, que si hubieran recortado a los niveles fibonacheros y ahora continuen con otro tirón al alza!
¿Quien sería capaz de tirar unas lineas?


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

Dlia a su bola hoy sin volumen y lo que hay para tirarla... menudo despioje si es eso... lo peor es que no la acaban dr deaangrar... al acecho estoy. .

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## musgooo (25 Mar 2014)

PLUG subiendo en vertical. El CEO ha dicho que han firmado un acuerdo con un fabricante mundial y que lo anunciará en 2 ó 3 semanas

Plug Power CEO: Major deal expected in next two to three weeks - Energy Ticker - MarketWatch

Además hoy un articulo muy favorable en SA diciendo que llegara a 8 y hasta a 14
Plug Power Inc (PLUG) news: Why I Believe Plug Power Is Now Heading Back To $8, Eventually On Its Way To $14 - Seeking Alpha


----------



## jopitxujo (25 Mar 2014)

EStaba pensando hace dos horas: entro o no entro a 6,15-6,20 que estaba entonces y ahora veo que se ha disparado.
Al final no entré claro.:rolleye:


----------



## musgooo (25 Mar 2014)

Yo estaba como tu y sí que he entrado porque ya le tocaba rebotar pero no me esperaba este subidón.


----------



## Robopoli (25 Mar 2014)

Yo sigo dentro de BLDP que colateralmente está pegando un viaje de casi un 30%...
Eso si, sigo palmando como un 16% ::
Parece que XXII también ha decidido darme un respiro subiendo algo más de un 20%. Aún así pandoro está conmigo en estas dos pero espero que al menos a los cabrones de los cortos se les hayan quitado un poco las ganas de tocar mis joyitas


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Mar 2014)

LA MADRE QUE ME PARIÓ

Acabo de ver (desde fuera) el pelotazo de las pilas. ¿Y mañana qué?


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2014)

En mi opinión la pasta esta entrando y por algo es... yo igual meto unas plug para el futuro pero despues del dolor dliano... toy en modo prudencia

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## musgooo (25 Mar 2014)

Yo creo que van a seguir subiendo. En cuanto han dicho que iban a hacer el anuncio en 2 ó 3 semanas ha entrado un volumen brutal. El rumor da juego. 

De todas formas hay que ir con cuidado que ya vimos lo que pasó hace poco.

Y hablando de baterías aquí otro valor que hoy ha subido un +50% y en SA han escrito un artículo dándole 16 de precio objetivo (ha cerrado en 6,25)

Arotech Corporation (ARTX) news: Arotech Corp. - A Lithium-Battery Stock Ready To Quadruple; $16 Price Target - Seeking Alpha


----------



## Robopoli (25 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Yo creo que van a seguir subiendo. En cuanto han dicho que iban a hacer el anuncio en 2 ó 3 semanas ha entrado un volumen brutal. El rumor da juego.
> 
> De todas formas hay que ir con cuidado que ya vimos lo que pasó hace poco.
> 
> ...



Tiene buena pinta y estos ya han empezado a generar pasta. El problema es a ver quien le mete el diente después de la subida de hoy...


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Mar 2014)

Para los interesados, son chicharros premium. he echado un vistazo a sus páginas para ver sus "fundamentales" y veo en sus cuentas:
Arotech no tiene los resultados de 2014, raro. Parace que trabaja pricipalmente para defensa de USA. Me olvido de ella. Sobre las otras tres:
Plug, es la que menos facturó en 2013 (26 millones de dólares) y perdió 25 (Contando unas provisiones de valor nosequé, no se si stock options u obligaciones las pérdidas de 2013 se van a 62 millones $) No he sido capaz de ver las pérdidas acumuladas porque no he visto el balance por ningun lado. No me inspira confianza (por mucho que venda a Tesla y anuncie .... ¿qué? )
Ballard, tiene como cliente a Plug ¿¿?? es canadiense. Sobre 61 millones de facturación perdió 19 (frente a 31 del año 2012) pero su deuda acumulada es de ¡¡ 1.091 millones de dólares americanos !!
FuelCell es la que más factura, 145 millones para perder 29 (32 en 2012, 45 en 2011 ....) Y tiene unas pérdidas acumuladas de "sólo" 771.000 $
En resumen, puede ser un sector de futuro pero para recuperar esas cantidades hay que vender muchas pilas. Puede ser una burbuja en expansión o a punto de explotar (yo me decanto por lo primero) pero para invertir en éstas acciones, no hay que necesitar el dinero que se dedique a ellas porque están en situación de práctica quiebra y en caso de entrar hay que tener sangre fría y el dedo en el sell más rápido que Bufalo Bill.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Para los interesados, son chicharros premium. he echado un vistazo a sus páginas para ver sus "fundamentales" y veo en sus cuentas:
> Arotech no tiene los resultados de 2014, raro. Parace que trabaja pricipalmente para defensa de USA. Me olvido de ella. Sobre las otras tres:
> Plug, es la que menos facturó en 2013 (26 millones de dólares) y perdió 25 (Contando unas provisiones de valor nosequé, no se si stock options u obligaciones las pérdidas de 2013 se van a 62 millones $) No he sido capaz de ver las pérdidas acumuladas porque no he visto el balance por ningun lado. No me inspira confianza (por mucho que venda a Tesla y anuncie .... ¿qué? )
> Ballard, tiene como cliente a Plug ¿¿?? es canadiense. Sobre 61 millones de facturación perdió 19 (frente a 31 del año 2012) pero su deuda acumulada es de ¡¡ 1.091 millones de dólares americanos !!
> ...



Es como todo... Hay muchos tipos de empresa y estas pueden ser de dos tipos en concreto. Empresas en crecimiento que tienen buen potencial en el futuro o empresas del mundo de chau chau y el powerpointismo. Yo me inclino a pensar por la primera opción y por eso me metí en PLUG en su día y ahora estoy en BDLP. 
Lo que está claro es que a día de hoy son empresas que no pueden ser bendecidas por ningún analisis fundamental medio serio porque sencillamente el mercado se está creando ahora. 
Al final se trata de tener confianza en el sector y en una tendencia a largo plazo que nos aleje de los combustibles fósiles o no.
Al final si estamos metidos en un Google o un Terra sólo el tiempo lo dirá pero al final en este caso se reduce meramente a una cuestión de fe.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2014)

INO es otro ejemplo del tipo de empresa en el que se tiene fe o no. Ayer se pegó un talegazo importante y hoy precisamente le han dado el premio a la mejor vacuna terapeutica en el congreso mundial de la vacuna.
Aún así son valores que no importa demasiado lo que hagan si lo que se pretende es llegar hsata el final de la película dentro. 
Otra cosa son los mete sacas y eso pero yo esas cosas no suelo practicarlas.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2014 at 11:27 ----------

A todos esto BLDP +8.52% en el premarket. Ayer les debieron dejar a los cortos el culete como para quitarles ganas de intentarlo en un tiempecillo así se que creo que avecinan días de tranquilidad. 
Además parece que el sentimiento general del mercado acompaña.


----------



## LCIRPM (26 Mar 2014)

Igual que el siglo pasado el ferrocarril cambió el mundo de las comunicaciones, todo el mundo invertía en acciones y muchas quebraron, creo que estos sectores ahora son así, vírgenes, lo dificil es acertar con la buena (Es buena la comparación de Google con Terra y las otras que se quedaron en la burbuja punto com)

De éstas, la mejor impresión por fundamentales y a largo plazo (ya la tenía en la anterior subida y el analisis que hice ayer creo que me lo confirma) es Ballard y la peor Plug, aunque la bolsa se empeñe en llevarme la contraria.


----------



## Hannibal (26 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> [/COLOR]A todos esto BLDP +8.52% en el premarket. Ayer les debieron dejar a los cortos el culete como para quitarles ganas de intentarlo en un tiempecillo así se que creo que avecinan días de tranquilidad.
> Además parece que el sentimiento general del mercado acompaña.



yo no veo eso:

Antes de mercado : 5,08 Down 0,32 (5.93%) 12:27PM GMT+01:00

De todas formas igual le meto un tirito con muy poca carga por aquello de saciar la ludopatia y tal ::


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> yo no veo eso:
> 
> Antes de mercado : 5,08 Down 0,32 (5.93%) 12:27PM GMT+01:00
> 
> De todas formas igual le meto un tirito con muy poca carga por aquello de saciar la ludopatia y tal ::



Si. Hemos pasado a rojo candor en lo que va de mañana.
Veremos como acaban el día...


----------



## musgooo (26 Mar 2014)

PLUG cayendo un 8% en el premarket con mucho volumen. Ojito


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> PLUG cayendo un 8% en el premarket con mucho volumen. Ojito



Y ahora casi plana... Esto es una aviso a largos, cortos y cortilargos.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2014 at 13:26 ----------

XXII parece que quiere. Venga otro día de respirito por Diossssss!!!


----------



## Hannibal (26 Mar 2014)

Bueno, pues a mi broker no sé que le pasa que sigue sin dejarme comprar XXII. Por cierto Robopoli, igual es una tonteria pero me pone esto:

Precio objetivo	Potencial Revalorización	Recomendación
9,00	45,16%	Sobreponderar


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bueno, pues a mi broker no sé que le pasa que sigue sin dejarme comprar XXII. Por cierto Robopoli, igual es una tonteria pero me pone esto:
> 
> Precio objetivo	Potencial Revalorización	Recomendación
> 9,00	45,16%	Sobreponderar



Si. El precio objetivo de 9 lo da algún banco de inversión para este año (Charden creo que recordar).
Es raro que no te deje estando ya en el NYSE... A lo mejor es una señal


----------



## Hannibal (26 Mar 2014)

Al fina he entrado en fcel en 2.66, por no esperar media hora podía haberlas comprado a 2.50... pero bueno, lo importante es que el soporte en 2.40 esta funcionando de momento.
Como dije llevo muy poca carga, hasta los 4 no me planteo vender en principio . Alguien sigue dentro? Cuales son vuestros planes?

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (26 Mar 2014)

Robo he leido en el board de yahoo finance que dlia puede estar dando peores resultados interanuales de 1q...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

Hmmmm pero esa nota es de otra empresa, no? Tienes enlace?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

Venga! Vamos a intentar animar un poco el cotarro! Una porrita para ver cual os gusta más:
OLED Universal Display Corporation XNAS:OLED Stock Quote Price News
CAMP CalAmp Corporation XNAS:CAMP Stock Quote Price News
Más info:
Better Buy: CalAmp vs. Universal Display

Los ganadores ganarán 100 robopuntos que podrán gastar como ellos quieran en Robopolis.


----------



## Topongo (27 Mar 2014)

Dlia en el pre +30% solo con 100 acciones... menuda trolleada no?


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Dlia en el pre +30% solo con 100 acciones... menuda trolleada no?



Es premonitoooriooooo.... Seguro que son $100 de la Tracy! 

---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 14:20 ----------

Por cierto, mi voto va para OLED... Mojaros no me seais....


----------



## Don Pedro (27 Mar 2014)

Yo entré con miras a medio/largo plazo, pero cada vez tengo más ganas de vender con unas pérdidas considerables. El eterno dilema de querer invertir a largo pero ver que mientras vas perdiendo pasta poco a poco hay muchisimos valores que suben sin parar.

En principio le he puesto un SL dinámico algo holgado en lo que me lo pienso.



Hannibal dijo:


> Al fina he entrado en fcel en 2.66, por no esperar media hora podía haberlas comprado a 2.50... pero bueno, lo importante es que el soporte en 2.40 esta funcionando de momento.
> Como dije llevo muy poca carga, hasta los 4 no me planteo vender en principio . Alguien sigue dentro? Cuales son vuestros planes?
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

Don Pedro dijo:


> Yo entré con miras a medio/largo plazo, pero cada vez tengo más ganas de vender con unas pérdidas considerables. El eterno dilema de querer invertir a largo pero ver que mientras vas perdiendo pasta poco a poco hay muchisimos valores que suben sin parar.
> 
> En principio le he puesto un SL dinámico algo holgado en lo que me lo pienso.



Acabo de escribir una reflexión / paja mental sobre el tema en HVEI35.
Creo que lo peor es no cumplir con lo que habías pensado inicialmente salvo que haya cambiado algo en el mercado. Yo estoy en BDLP y XXII con una agujero infernal y no me pienso menear de ahí por ahora salvo que vea que la empresa ha dejado de tener perspectivas de crecimiento, se descubra que está metida la mafia calabresa o me surja algo que me haga necesitar liquidez en cuyo caso liquidaría otras antes.
Con esto no te quiero animar a que te quedes o te salgas de FCEL pero creo que es importante ser fiel a las estrategias que definen las entradas.


----------



## Don Pedro (27 Mar 2014)

Pues según mis básicos conocimientos de AT, las dos las veo bajistas, en todo caso entraría en CAMP si cierra por encima de 27,2.

Si tengo en cuenta las estadísticas de mis últimas entradas, lo mejor sería entrar en OLED ::::




Robopoli dijo:


> Venga! Vamos a intentar animar un poco el cotarro! Una porrita para ver cual os gusta más:
> OLED Universal Display Corporation XNAS:OLED Stock Quote Price News
> CAMP CalAmp Corporation XNAS:CAMP Stock Quote Price News
> Más info:
> ...





---------- Post added 27-mar-2014 at 18:39 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Acabo de escribir una reflexión / paja mental sobre el tema en HVEI35.
> Creo que lo peor es no cumplir con lo que habías pensado inicialmente salvo que haya cambiado algo en el mercado. Yo estoy en BDLP y XXII con una agujero infernal y no me pienso menear de ahí por ahora salvo que vea que la empresa ha dejado de tener perspectivas de crecimiento, se descubra que está metida la mafia calabresa o me surja algo que me haga necesitar liquidez en cuyo caso liquidaría otras antes.
> Con esto no te quiero animar a que te quedes o te salgas de FCEL pero creo que es importante ser fiel a las estrategias que definen las entradas.



El problema viene cuando estás empezando a elaborar una estrategia y ves el video de Madrigal y dices: "pues tiene razón el tío, ¿para que voy a estar perdiendo dinero, cuando puedo entrar en algo que vaya subiendo?"


----------



## Robopoli (27 Mar 2014)

Don Pedro dijo:


> Pues según mis básicos conocimientos de AT, las dos las veo bajistas, en todo caso entraría en CAMP si cierra por encima de 27,2.
> 
> Si tengo en cuenta las estadísticas de mis últimas entradas, lo mejor sería entrar en OLED ::::
> 
> ...



Si te sirve de desconsuelo MANH, MGIC, ATHM y alguna otra más de las que hay en la primera página tenían una tendencia alcista en algunos casos de años y ahora las están pandoreando como hacía mucho tiempo que no pasaba. 
A lo mejor dentro de un tiempo tengo que pasar por aquí y tragarme lo que digo con una buena cantidad de pérdidas pero sigo pensando que esos cambios en caliente de estrategia no son buenos y es lo que nos lleva a perder más pasta.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Mar 2014)

Parece que hay insiders comprando INO a estos niveles y que están preparando un split inverso ienso:

---------- Post added 28-mar-2014 at 08:49 ----------

Un par de artículos. Ojo que sigue siendo de riesgo elevado...

INO Stock | Trade-Ideas: Inovio Pharmaceuticals (INO) Is Today's "Barbarian At The Gate" Stock - TheStreet

Inovio Pharmaceuticals (INO) Surges on Heavy Volume - TheStreet


----------



## musgooo (28 Mar 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Parece que hay insiders comprando INO a estos niveles y que están preparando un split inverso ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-mar-2014 at 08:49 ----------
> 
> ...



Supongo que habrás leído el artículo de SA de artículos pagados pagados para promocionar esta acción

Inovio Pharmaceuticals Inc (INO) news: Behind The Scenes With Proactive, Inovio And Unilife - Seeking Alpha


----------



## Robopoli (28 Mar 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Supongo que habrás leído el artículo de SA de artículos pagados pagados para promocionar esta acción
> 
> Inovio Pharmaceuticals Inc (INO) news: Behind The Scenes With Proactive, Inovio And Unilife - Seeking Alpha



No lo había leído pero la verdad es que le doy un peso bastante relativo a lo que dice SA en general. En este caso INO está avalado varios premios y estudios que indican que van en la buena dirección.
A lo mejor después de todo este viaje me encuentro un trol como un castillo detrás de INO pero de momento la percepción que tengo de estos es positiva.

---------- Post added 28-mar-2014 at 13:59 ----------

DELIA +10% con 300 acciones... 3 veces más volumen que el premarket de ayer :XX:


----------



## Hannibal (31 Mar 2014)

Refloto el hilo para hablar de las FCEL, que hoy parece que vuelve a la directriz alcista tras subir un 8% en este momento. Yo las llevo desde 2,66 (menuda entrada me marqué :ouch pero al menos creo que me dará la oportunidad de salirme con unas buenas plusvis a finales de junio/principios de julio. Ya sé que juego un poco a adivino pero es lo que me dice el gráfico


----------



## kuroi (31 Mar 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Refloto el hilo para hablar de las FCEL, que hoy parece que vuelve a la directriz alcista tras subir un 8% en este momento. Yo las llevo desde 2,66 (menuda entrada me marqué :ouch pero al menos creo que me dará la oportunidad de salirme con unas buenas plusvis a finales de junio/principios de julio. Ya sé que juego un poco a adivino pero es lo que me dice el gráfico



Rememos juntos, yo las llevo desde 2,44 $......


----------



## Don Pedro (1 Abr 2014)

Bueno, pues como me ha saltado el SL de Gowex, he hecho una entrada en CAMP a 28$, a ver si sirve de algo lo poco que voy aprendiendo en AT, eso si con SL.

Para rematar la faena también he entrado en MGIC a 8,16$.


----------



## musgooo (1 Abr 2014)

Os pongo un valor donde acabo de entrar a ver qué os parece







Fijaros el volumen desde febrero y que hace nada estaba a 10 dólares. Parece que está haciendo una base. Puede haber una buena revalorización


----------



## Robopoli (1 Abr 2014)

Don Pedro dijo:


> Bueno, pues como me ha saltado el SL de Gowex, he hecho una entrada en CAMP a 28$, a ver si sirve de algo lo poco que voy aprendiendo en AT, eso si con SL.
> 
> Para rematar la faena también he entrado en MGIC a 8,16$.




Contigo en MGIC creo que desde 8,06$ y 8,60$ (te lo digo de memoria...). Esta y MANH son las apuestas más fuertes que llevo a día de hoy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 18:52 ----------




musgooo dijo:


> Os pongo un valor donde acabo de entrar a ver qué os parece
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es una ETF inversa de gas x3??? 
Como nos gusta la marcha... 
Suerte!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## musgooo (1 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Es una ETF inversa de gas x3???
> Como nos gusta la marcha...
> Suerte!



DGAZ 

The investment seeks to replicate, net of expenses, three times the opposite (inverse) of theS&P GSCI Natural Gas Index ER. The index comprises futures contracts on a single commodity and is calculated according to the methodology of the S&P GSCI Index.

Casi ná la descripción. La repanocha


----------



## Robopoli (2 Abr 2014)

Hoy parece que puede ser buen día también. Hay que recuperar mucho valor perdido en las últimas semanas en las smallcaps!


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hoy parece que puede ser buen día también. Hay que recuperar mucho valor perdido en las últimas semanas en las smallcaps!



Espero que las dlia peten y se acerquen a mi plan de de 0,8, pero me da que al final voy a ser trolleado y pandorizado, todo en uno 
Suerte a todos


----------



## Robopoli (2 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Espero que las dlia peten y se acerquen a mi plan de de 0,8, pero me da que al final voy a ser trolleado y pandorizado, todo en uno
> Suerte a todos



Y yo espero que te equivoques, esto suba hasta las nubes y encuentres tu punto de entrada en otro valorsito


----------



## Don Pedro (2 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y yo espero que te equivoques, esto suba hasta las nubes y encuentres tu punto de entrada en otro valorsito



Eso espero yo también, como mínimo pasar a verde.


----------



## Chila (2 Abr 2014)

como os ha ido hoy chicos?


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

Trolleada de dlia para no variar... menuda hija puta que es esta acción. ..
Vulvo a ver lo 70 atrapada hoy a gacelos con lo de ayer y vuelta para abajo... o todo lo contrario. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (2 Abr 2014)

En usa tiran a matar...


----------



## Robopoli (2 Abr 2014)

En general bastante verdecito excepto DLIA que cae un 6% aunque luego sube un 5% en el after.
Esta está para no mirarla y dejarla este año a ver que pasa. Por lo demás recuperando poco a poco las caídas de la semana pasada y la anterior. 
Mañana puede ser un día importante!

---------- Post added 02-abr-2014 at 22:46 ----------




Chila dijo:


> En usa tiran a matar...



Usa es muy grande aunque es verdad que algunos de los valores que hemos hablado son ultravolatiles, pero vamos... siempre se puede entrar en KO o T aunque no es ni de cerca igual de divertido


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Abr 2014)

PEIX mal, -6% en un día.


----------



## Robopoli (2 Abr 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> PEIX mal, -6% en un día.



Has mirado GAD para este tipo de valores? Si las comisiones no son altas usar ese sistema de entrada podría marcar la diferencia.


----------



## Chila (2 Abr 2014)

que es GAD?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (2 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> como os ha ido hoy chicos?



Paciencia es la madre de la ciencia!!!


----------



## Robopoli (2 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> que es GAD?




Gestión Activa de Dinero. En inglés Active Investment Management (AIM).
Consiste en un algoritmo que va definiendo entradas a un valor en función de su volatilidad. Puse varios enlaces en el hilo de marzo pero buscando lo que te pongo arriba es fácil encontrar referencias.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 02-abr-2014 at 23:35 ----------




ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Paciencia es la madre de la ciencia!!!




Efectiviwonder! Llevas DLIAs también?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Has mirado GAD para este tipo de valores? Si las comisiones no son altas usar ese sistema de entrada podría marcar la diferencia.



No tengo un sistema profesional, es lo que algun forero llamó análisis testicular, o CCMP (Compro Cuando Me Parece)
Y sí, aunque ING ha bajado las comisiones, sigue siendo un palo operar fuera del IBEX, pero no tengo los 30 cm para abrir cuentas premium.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Abr 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> No tengo un sistema profesional, es lo que algun forero llamó análisis testicular, o CCMP (Compro Cuando Me Parece)
> Y sí, aunque ING ha bajado las comisiones, sigue siendo un palo operar fuera del IBEX, pero no tengo los 30 cm para abrir cuentas premium.



No es un sistema profesional. A efectos prácticos al final se reduce a ir metiendo cada X tiempo el valor de la acción en un Excel y este te dice si comprar o no y cuanto. Vale también para chicharracos tipo Gowex y demás.
Eso si, sólo funciona con valores muy volátiles o en periodos de tiempo muy largos con fuertes oscilaciones.


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Abr 2014)

Eurona me engañó, creía que iba a romper hacia abajo y hoy rebota a los 5.
De todos modos, no me huele bien. 
Aunque, mañana que creo que presenta resultados.


----------



## Topongo (3 Abr 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Eurona me engañó, creía que iba a romper hacia abajo y hoy rebota a los 5.
> De todos modos, no me huele bien.
> Aunque, mañana que creo que presenta resultados.



Sip yo también creia eso, que se iba para abajo, pero estos ultimos dias la han subido a primera hora y luego a lo largo del dia para abajo, veremos de todas formas que el dia es largo.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (3 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Gestión Activa de Dinero. En inglés Active Investment Management (AIM).
> Consiste en un algoritmo que va definiendo entradas a un valor en función de su volatilidad. Puse varios enlaces en el hilo de marzo pero buscando lo que te pongo arriba es fácil encontrar referencias.
> 
> 
> ...




Llevo Dlias, ATHM y MANH de las robopolianas. Con la intención de dejar que maduren y salvo noticias que sean muy muy asusta viejas dejarlas hasta el año que viene.
Una noticia que puede replantearme mi inversión en ATHM son las perspectivas chinas para este año y futuros, que puede que no sean muy halagüeñas. De confirmarse esos derroteros puede que la acción se vea muy afectada y en ese caso cerramos posi y a otra cosa mariposa.

De todos modos antes de actuar hay que pararse, respirar, leer, informarse, tomarse una botella de sidra y muy por último , actuar.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Abr 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Llevo Dlias, ATHM y MANH de las robopolianas. Con la intención de dejar que maduren y salvo noticias que sean muy muy asusta viejas dejarlas hasta el año que viene.
> Una noticia que puede replantearme mi inversión en ATHM son las perspectivas chinas para este año y futuros, que puede que no sean muy halagüeñas. De confirmarse esos derroteros puede que la acción se vea muy afectada y en ese caso cerramos posi y a otra cosa mariposa.
> 
> De todos modos antes de actuar hay que pararse, respirar, leer, informarse, tomarse una botella de sidra y muy por último , actuar.



Desde mi punto de vista lo que hay es una oportunidad de compra ahora mismo en ATHM bastante seria... Como dices la economía china puede menear la cotización en una dirección u otra pero los resultados de la compañía y sobre todo el crecimiento que ha tenido ha sido espectácular y no creo que eso desaparezca de la noche a la mañana. Yo sigo viéndolo como inversión buena para este año.
MANH es una apuesta bastante sólida y lo mismo... estos días lo que ha habido es un descuento de entorno a un 15% o algo más que no se si vamos a ver en mucho tiempo.
De DLIA poco hay que decir. Depende todo de la dirección que tome la empresa ahora. Sigo siendo positivo en ese sentido y como inversión a un año o más me parece buena opción aunque está claro que la volatidad de estos días está siendo tremenda y que como dije desde el principio no es para mirarla todos los días porque podemos acabar locos (aunque reconozco que yo la miro )

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 11:43 ----------

¿Mirásteis esta?
JDG Judges Scientific PLC XLON:JDG Stock Quote Price News
No es americana pero no pinta mal del todo...


----------



## Robopoli (3 Abr 2014)

Pego lo de HVEI35 por si alguien lo lo sigue allí:



> Adquirida pequeña posición en mi nuevo chicharrouuu...
> Neenah Paper, Inc (NP) a $53,18
> NP Neenah Paper, Inc. XNYS:NP Stock Quote Price News
> Esta moza pinta muy bien! Veremos si a la hora de la verdad no tiene un mondongo de 30 cms.



Luego no me entréis cuando esté en un 20% arriba que nos conocemos ::


----------



## Topongo (4 Abr 2014)

Robopoli , mira los terminus de la junta de dlia en junio . Piden autorizar un contrasplit y slgo con acciones. .. no se si da muy buen rollo. .. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (4 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Robopoli , mira los terminus de la junta de dlia en junio . Piden autorizar un contrasplit y slgo con acciones. .. no se si da muy buen rollo. ..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Pero no te habías salido?? De todas formas hablas de la junta de Junio de 2013?

A parte de las DLIAs parece que en USA se prepara una buena...
http://www.weather.com/news/tornado-central/severe-weather-tracker-page
Uno de los que se pueden beneficiar claramente de esta situación es GNRC que otra vez podrían despuntar en los resultados de este Q1 y Q2 de este año. Dicho queda


----------



## Topongo (4 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero no te habías salido?? De todas formas hablas de la junta de Junio de 2013?
> 
> A parte de las DLIAs parece que en USA se prepara una buena...
> http://www.weather.com/news/tornado-central/severe-weather-tracker-page
> Uno de los que se pueden beneficiar claramente de esta situación es GNRC que otra vez podrían despuntar en los resultados de este Q1 y Q2 de este año. Dicho queda



Si pero la sigo para que me devuelva mi pasta  
Entrada donde comente... si llega...
Pero estas cosas me hacen rwpensarlo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (4 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si pero la sigo para que me devuelva mi pasta
> Entrada donde comente... si llega...
> Pero estas cosas me hacen rwpensarlo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Siempre podemos ir a ver a "la Tracy" para que te lo devuelva. Tengo unos amigos que por muy poquito sacan los argumentos más convincentes


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (5 Abr 2014)

Manh empieza a preocuparme. Rompe el canal alcista sin más motivo.


----------



## Don Pedro (5 Abr 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Manh empieza a preocuparme. Rompe el canal alcista sin más motivo.



A mi me saltó el SL ayer. Está visto que no doy una.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Abr 2014)

Don Pedro dijo:


> A mi me saltó el SL ayer. Está visto que no doy una.



Vaya... Lo siento. No se. Yo entiendo el stop en un DLIA quizás pero MANH y MGIC aunque den vueltas deberían recuperar el valor y superar el mercado no dentro de mucho. Recordemos que sus fundamentales son buenos, con buen crecimiento en los últimos años y que al final acabarán subiendo pero siempre con vistas al medio largo plazo. Yo de hecho me estoy planteando vender otras posiciones que tengo en verde con fundamentales menos sólidos y cargar más en estas y en GNRC.


----------



## Don Pedro (6 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vaya... Lo siento. No se. Yo entiendo el stop en un DLIA quizás pero MANH y MGIC aunque den vueltas deberían recuperar el valor y superar el mercado no dentro de mucho. Recordemos que sus fundamentales son buenos, con buen crecimiento en los últimos años y que al final acabarán subiendo pero siempre con vistas al medio largo plazo. Yo de hecho me estoy planteando vender otras posiciones que tengo en verde con fundamentales menos sólidos y cargar más en estas y en GNRC.



Mirando el gráfico diario el día 31 rebotó en la Bollinger inferior y supuse que tendría subida hasta llegar a la superior, pero al ver que el día 3 bajaba le puse un SL por si acaso se volvía. En cuanto vea que apunta buenas manera vuelvo a entrar.

Con las comisiones que cobra IB prefiero hacer alguna salida en falso y volver a entrar que quedarme pillado con pérdidas importantes como me ha pasado otras veces.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 21:05 ----------

MGIC también acaba de rebotar en el extremo superior de la Bollinger y la seguiré a ver hasta donde baja. Cuando vea que vuelve a subir quizás entre.

Como ya he dicho en varias ocasiones estoy empezando con el AT e intento buscar una estrategia de inversión un poco organizada para minimizar pérdidas, o lo que es lo mismo, estoy en fase de meter la pata una y otra vez a ver si al final consigo aprender algo.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Abr 2014)

Hola hamijos,
Os enlazo el mensaje que acabo de poner en el post de QCOR.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...or-pharmaceuticals-inc-qcor.html#post11341906
Lo dicho!! No hay que desesperar. Si los fundamentales son fuertes y el crecimiento bueno el valor tiende al precio que tiene que tener, hable Citron, SeekingAlpha o San Wenceslao de Bohemia.


----------



## Hannibal (11 Abr 2014)

Que ascazo de fcel, cada vez que parece que va a arrancar, caidita de roma y vuelta a empezar. Robopoli, alguna noticia en el horizonte que nos permita ser optimistas?

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (11 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Que ascazo de fcel, cada vez que parece que va a arrancar, caidita de roma y vuelta a empezar. Robopoli, alguna noticia en el horizonte que nos permita ser optimistas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



No llevo FCEL pero si llevo BDLP que es su prima hermana. De momento mi plan es mantener aunque es probable que haya más caídas. Lo que no quiero ahora es que ningún posible rebote me pille fuera porque ahí es cuando se pierde pasta.
Espero y confío en que en un par de semanas muchos de estos valores recuperen precio cuando salgan los resultados del Q1 y las previsiones para el resto de Qs pero son meras sensaciones.


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Abr 2014)

No hay que enamorarse de las empresas (Y os lo dice uno que ha sufrido varios "divorcios costosos" con algunas acciones)

Palmé pasta enganchado con alguna solar y, por suerte, salí a tiempo de las pilas ganando. Volví a entrar en PEIX y salí perdiendo (creo que me precipité porque podría haber vendido en el rebote, aun así, a fecha de hoy he perdido menos que si hubiera "confiado")

Suerte


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (16 Abr 2014)

Esta la cosa muy malita la verdad..


----------



## musgooo (16 Abr 2014)

PLUG acaba de publicar en su web que este lunes 21 de abril hará una conferencia de actualización del negocio. Probablemente es el anuncio que todo el mundo está esperando.

News: Plug Power Confirms Upcoming Conference Call and Investor Conference Schedule

En el premarket está subiendo un +3. Estoy dentro. Una buena oportunidad de pillar un buen dinerito. Mañana viernes el NASDAQ está cerrado. 

El 14 de mayo presentación de resultados.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Abr 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> PLUG acaba de publicar en su web que este lunes 21 de abril hará una conferencia de actualización del negocio. Probablemente es el anuncio que todo el mundo está esperando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vale pero mañana es Jueves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (6 May 2014)

Para quien esté dentro de Autohome. Han publicado resultados y hay que reconocer que están haciendo un trabajo cojonudo. Otra cosa es que cómo se refleje esto en la cotización hoy:

Autohome : Announces Unaudited Results for the First Quarter Ended March 31, 2014 | 4-Traders


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Jul 2014)

UP!

Cómo lo llevas Robopoli?


----------



## Robopoli (12 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> UP!
> 
> Cómo lo llevas Robopoli?



Las growth van jodidas en general con algunas honrosas excepciones. Estoy tratando de afinar el tiro cambiando algunos parámetros y parece que va mejor la cosa pero hasta que no llevas tiempo no sabes si es producto de la casualidad o que da mejor resultado el sistema.
Ahora tengo unas niñas bonitas que están dando buenas alegrías: BFR, GGAL, THRM y BITA. Las aerolíneas americanas bastante bien y ahora estoy con un par de REITs para tener alguna dividendera.
También me he tragado buenos limones como XXII, CDXC, BLDP,...::::::
Nadie dijo que fuera fácil y lo importante es perfilando las entradas y sobre todo las salidas.
Como vas tu?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Jul 2014)

Ya he empezado a cerrar posiciones, tengo NVAX a tope y voy a reducir exposición ahí, y espero que el vix repunte próximamente asi que mucha liquidez y poca empresa ya, esperando el bear market.


----------



## krillin (29 Jul 2014)

comprad sta acción esta saliendo ahora de la reconversión cotiza en el otc en tre 0.0001-2,es prpm,sera el megapelotazo del verano 1000% fácil

https://www.google.com/finance?q=OTCMKTS:PRPM&ei=YvLWU9CjI-X6wAPjjIG4Bw

reducirán el numero de acciones considerablemente,el business plan es genial empresa star up holding de mariguana


----------



## Robopoli (29 Jul 2014)

mariguana??? mariguana??
:XX::XX::XX: Anda tiraaaaa tira...


----------



## krillin (30 Jul 2014)

no deberias reirte sin estudiarla primero,como te digo es un 1000% hoy cerro a 0.0002

https://www.google.com/finance?q=OTCMKTS:PRPM&ei=YvLWU9CjI-X6wAPjjIG4Bw


sera un pelotazo brutal.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 Ago 2014)

Señor Robopoli, ahora que tenemos las ATHM lanzadas, es esperable que rompa sus máximos de 51? 
Ya no se sí aguantar o salir pitando.::


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ago 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Señor Robopoli, ahora que tenemos las ATHM lanzadas, es esperable que rompa sus máximos de 51?
> Ya no se sí aguantar o salir pitando.::



En ATHM veo 






No deja de ser un valor con toneladas de emoción pero es probable que rompa pronto y con fuerza...


----------



## Robopoli (25 Ago 2014)

felicitasiones señor @ni PePe ni PeSOE. 
Si sigue dentro de ATHM ha sido día de ganar platita!


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Ago 2014)

Grafeno y baterías. Por si intere$a
Parece que Tesla anda detrás y ya sabes el calentón que hubo con lo de las baterías.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lectrico-hasta-800-km-gracias-al-grafeno.html

Por cierto, Tesla ha roto máximos.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (29 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> felicitasiones señor @ni PePe ni PeSOE.
> Si sigue dentro de ATHM ha sido día de ganar platita!



Lo ha clavado usté, ciertamente. Lo que me carcome es, como habiendo tenido esa visión preclara no ha participado del festín como le correspondería en derecho.
Sigo dentro, esperando que los chinos sigan comprando y alquilando muchos coches. Acabo de estar en Pekín, por cierto, y puedo testificar que todo lo que tenga que ver con imitar a occidente les encanta, y que los coches son un sueño húmedo para los chinos que aún no están en esa fase nuestra del transporte público, el medio ambiente y todas esas cosas.

Las SAVE en cambio parece que siguen recortando, de las dos que ha puesto son las que menos gracia me hacen a pesar de la subida que llevan, y es que una aerolínea te puede pegar un cascoporro de lujo a nada que tenga un problema de seguridad serio..
La confianza en las TTM podría ser más razonable según mi punto de vista gaceril, pero da todo mucho miedo por ahí fuera..

En cualquier caso lo seguiremos comentando por aquí, un saludo y gracias por sus aportaciones de lujo, como siempre.


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ago 2014)

:8:


ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Lo ha clavado usté, ciertamente. Lo que me carcome es, como habiendo tenido esa visión preclara no ha participado del festín como le correspondería en derecho.
> Sigo dentro, esperando que los chinos sigan comprando y alquilando muchos coches. Acabo de estar en Pekín, por cierto, y puedo testificar que todo lo que tenga que ver con imitar a occidente les encanta, y que los coches son un sueño húmedo para los chinos que aún no están en esa fase nuestra del transporte público, el medio ambiente y todas esas cosas.
> 
> Las SAVE en cambio parece que siguen recortando, de las dos que ha puesto son las que menos gracia me hacen a pesar de la subida que llevan, y es que una aerolínea te puede pegar un cascoporro de lujo a nada que tenga un problema de seguridad serio..
> ...



Que se le va a hacer. Perdí esta subida pero mi tolerancia al riesgo chinesco estaba ya casi sobrepasada estas semanas con BITA Y JRJC que tampoco han ido mal, dicho sea de paso 
Sobre SAVE y TTM veremos que pasa. El P/E y crecimiento de Tata es sencillamente brutal.
Sobre SAVE aunque el P/E es bastante más elevado tiene un crecimiento espectacular en los últimos años y el comportamiento de la acción es mejor que bueno. Nada más hay que ver la gráfica.
Evidentemente todo puede pasar pero no parecen de las peores valores que se han visto por estos lares :no:


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Grafeno y baterías. Por si intere$a
> 
> Parece que Tesla anda detrás y ya sabes el calentón que hubo con lo de las baterías.
> 
> ...




Estuve entre Tesla y Tata y al final me pareció más equilibrado Tata, aunque Tesla tampoco es que esté yendo mal del todo el último año.
Tienes en el punto de mira alguna empresa de grafeno?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (31 Ago 2014)

Por cierto, ha saltado ya del barco de las MANH? 
Por algún motivo no acaban de carburar y ya no se si están corrigiendo una subida muy acelerada o simplemente que el mercado entiende que sus últimas inversiones no son acertadas. 
:cook:


----------



## Robopoli (1 Sep 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Por cierto, ha saltado ya del barco de las MANH?
> 
> Por algún motivo no acaban de carburar y ya no se si están corrigiendo una subida muy acelerada o simplemente que el mercado entiende que sus últimas inversiones no son acertadas.
> 
> :cook:




Sigo dentro sin prisa y sin seguirla demasiado la verdad.
Al final acabará tirando y en mi opinión ahora está en un nivel bastante bueno.
Por desgracia ya entré fuertecito bastante más arriba así que todos los boletos para este valor están comprados (no quiero darle más peso en cartera por ahora)


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Estuve entre Tesla y Tata y al final me pareció más equilibrado Tata, aunque Tesla tampoco es que esté yendo mal del todo el último año.
> Tienes en el punto de mira alguna empresa de grafeno?



No controlo el tema grafeno, de hecho no controlo mucho de nada, lo lanzo para los que os gusta el riesgo.
Tuve la suerte de unirme a la fiesta de las baterías en el primer trimestre cuando la noticia de la giga fábrica. Cuando bucee en la información financiera de ellas, me salí, por suerte, antes de la correción.
Sigo manteniendo algo en el "chicharrillo" de los testalextric, pero mi corazón (y mi bolsillo) no aguanta esas emociones a lo "montaña rusa".


----------



## Robopoli (18 Sep 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Por cierto, ha saltado ya del barco de las MANH?
> Por algún motivo no acaban de carburar y ya no se si están corrigiendo una subida muy acelerada o simplemente que el mercado entiende que sus últimas inversiones no son acertadas.
> :cook:



Vamos a ver si no se j*de al cierre pero tiene pinta de que MANH supera R1. El próximo nivel estaría en los $36.22


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2014)

@ni PePe ni PeSOE, 
Sigues dentro de MANH? Los resultados han sido buenos y el after de ayer se quedó en un +4.87% dejándola en $36.63. Estamos justo en zona arenosa y no sería la primera vez que hace un reversal pero espero que finalmente tire a por los $37.60 para ir luego a por los $40.50.


----------

